# How much does your dog weigh?



## CharleyFirpo

Charley is in between 10 and 12 lbs, and I'm guessing he is more than he should be. Not overweight or anything like that, we're taking him for long walks everyday. Just wondering....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

CeeCee weighs between 5.5 to 6 lbs........


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie, my cute stud... is around 6 pounds.


----------



## thinkpink

Bella is right at 6 lbs. on the days I can actually get her to eat.


----------



## njdrake

Zoey is 3 years old and is around 4 pounds. Tess is 2 and weighs around 3 1/2 pounds.


----------



## jmm

If he's not overweight, then his weight is fine for him. 

Soda is 6 1/2 lbs. Jonathan is about 5 1/2.


----------



## camfan

What does the vet say?

Ollie is 8 1/2 to 9 lbs. My vet's office has a store and I go there fairly reguarly and put him on the scale while I'm there. It's one of those large scales down on the floor and it never gives a precise reading--always fluctuates between 8 1/2 and 9. We tried getting him on the small, kitty scale once and he'd have nothing of it, lol.


----------



## I found nemo

Nemo was a whopping 12 pds. After his Patella surgery last December (06) he had to be put on a diet cause his legs can't have pressure, it's no good for them. He is now at 81/2 pds :biggrin: 
I WOULD have still been totally in love with him at 12 :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## CharleyFirpo

At the vet they always weigh him, but don't say anything about it, so I figure it's normal, but still most of the malts are much smaller than him. Maybe it's just muscle, he could take indefinite walks if it were up to him :biggrin:


----------



## emmie0527

Bailey weighs right around 4lbs.


----------



## I found nemo

> At the vet they always weigh him, but don't say anything about it, so I figure it's normal, but still most of the malts are much smaller than him. Maybe it's just muscle, he could take indefinite walks if it were up to him :biggrin:[/B]


HE is just a bigger MALTESE is all. I don't know where you got him, but I got Nemo from a petstore not a reputable breeder so god knows who his parents were. I know if you go through a reputable breeder they give you a pretty close estimate of their adult weight. Your pup is adorable who really cares what he weighs, he's perfect in ur eyes, right :wub:


----------



## oiseaux

Uno is 2 1/2 lbs @ 18 weeks and the breeder said he should max out to 4 lbs possibly almost 5 at the most.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Just under 4 pounds. Nikki will be 5 months old next week.


----------



## dogloverx3

20 lb's - oops , that's Teddy my Lhasa , I just like to say BIG numbers out loud  My girls weigh 3.5 and 4 lb's  Sarah


----------



## Maxsmom

Ollie Bollie is 4lbs 2ounces still. He's stuck in his growth pattern! I do have a feeding question, but I will put that in a different thread!

Love and Peace 2 all!!

Chris and Ollie

*"When we are happy we are always good, but when we are good we are not always happy.” *
_ Oscar Wilde_


----------



## jen_hedz

Ellie is 1.5 pounds and Angelo is 2.5 pounds. I'd love them the same if they were 10 pounds. Such sweet bundles of joy our furballs are.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Maggie is 5.4 lbs of fluff! :biggrin:


----------



## CharleyFirpo

Yeah, he's from a petstore....little did I know about puppy mills and all when I moved to this country! Anyways it was meant to be to have him and I love him to death!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

He is 6.3

I feel every ounce of it when I carry him! :w00t:


----------



## coco

Coco has gained a pound since her first birthday. She's two now and weighed 5 pounds a couple of weeks ago when we saw the vet.


----------



## jazak

Max is a little over 6 lbs at 19 weeks. Lilly is 1.75 lbs at 6 weeks.


----------



## gibbert

Tchelsi Ann is 6.5 years old and 8.5 pounds. Tater Tor is 1.5 years old and weighs a little over 5 pounds.


----------



## jlhajmom

My current little girl, Ava Jane, is 19 months old and right around 7 pounds. I had two malts before her: Muffy (I got her from a pet shop when I was in college because I did not know any better) was around 11 pounds. She looked like a maltese but was just bigger. My second malt was Zoie Jane. She was around 9 pounds. She was not overweight either - just bigger than the show ring standard. I loved them both just the same. As long as your vet thinks the dog is find for his frame size, you should be okay!


----------



## gatiger40

My little one year old girl Lily is 4 1/2 pounds and My two year old boy Snowball is 9 pounds. He was just at the vet's. He is all lean muscle and perfect for his frame just big.(compared to the standard).


----------



## rosietoby

Toby is 13 pounds and Rosie is 11 pounds.


----------



## cindysilver

Jack's 10.5 pounds, a big boy. He's just over three years old now. Interestingly, his dad was 4 pounds and mom was 6 pounds -- somehow he wound up twice their size! My boyfriend and I say that he's a "throwback"! haha. He was twice the size of his littermates at birth, so the breeder knew that he'd be big -- but that's what I wanted, so I was glad. I didn't want to accidentally roll on my dog and squish him  And there's more to love!

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Abbey is three years old and weighs 5 lbs
Archie is four years old and weighs around 7 1/2 to 8 lbs.
Tinker my yorkie is somewhere around 3 years old and weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Bibi Girl is about 4.25 pounds and Bacchus is about 7.5.


----------



## binniebee

Midis is from a very reputable breeder of champion show dogs, but weighs 9 lbs. Both his parents were between 5.5 and 6 lbs, but his mother is of Italian descent and they sometimes run larger than our US standard. He is the perfect "newborn baby" size and very, very cuddly! (I just had to pry him out of my arms so that I could type this! He loves for me to hold him up on my shoulder when I am at my computer!) He's not fat; I have started walking him again everyday, and he is quite active. He is just larger than the standard. 

Cyndi


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I had Chrissy to the Vet's today and she weighed in at 3.5 lbs. at 14 weeks of age. Our Vet said that she should probably be around five lbs full grown. She is absolutely adorable and we all love her to death except Snuggles. She is still trying to get used to a playful little white ball of fluff.


----------



## phesty

Josie is a two year old maltese-poodle cross who weighs about 7 pounds. 

If you think of it like humans, you wouldn't expect a 6 foot tall human to weigh the same as a 5 foot tall human. The 6 foot tall human could weigh considerably more and still be healthy. It's the same for dogs. They say that you should be able to feel your dogs ribs fairly easily through their skin, but they should not protrude. You dog should also have a visible waist or narrowing behind the ribcage when viewed from above. All of this is hard to see when they're covered in fluff but if you look when they're wet, you can see it. If your vet isn't concerned, I wouldn't be either.

Josie says: Mom!!! :angry: I don't go about telling people how much you weigh!!!


----------



## kathym

BACI IS 4.6 LBS

UPDATE LAST VISIT TO THE VET 5.2 LBS AT 2 1/2 YEARS OLD


----------



## fredasher

Sophie is 7 months old and weighs 5 lbs. 

Sherry


----------



## Eli's Mom

Eli is four months and weighs 3.25 lbs :wub:


----------



## Carla

Shotzi weighs 7.3 lbs. and is 10 years old. Last year she was up to 8.5 lbs. when my vet told me she needed to loose some weight. We've been walking a mile everyday since. Funny thing is I haven't lost a pound. lol

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

Missy is just over a year and she's around 6 1/2.lb. Her parents were 5 and 6 pounds so I wasn't expecting her to get quite so big as she was the smallest one in the litter. She loves to eat and gets plenty of exercise so maybe it's muscles.......... I tell my husband my weight is due to muscles too.......LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese

Atticus 8.5lbs
Rugby 5.1 lbs


----------



## Maxsmom

> Ollie Bollie is 4lbs 2ounces still. He's stuck in his growth pattern! I do have a feeding question, but I will put that in a different thread!
> 
> Love and Peace 2 all!!
> 
> Chris and Ollie
> 
> *"When we are happy we are always good, but when we are good we are not always happy.” *
> _ Oscar Wilde_[/B]



I weighed Ollie this morning at the post office. He was a wee bit over 5lbs!!! WOW!!! He is 22 weeks on Saturday!

Chris


----------



## lillady

Kosmo is 8 lbs. of love :wub:


----------



## ShilohsMom

My maltese weighs 4 and a half pounds at 11 months old- same weight since 6 months old.
My poodle weighs 4 pounds even at 7 months old- finally doubled her arrival weight at 14 weeks old she was under two.


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Gigi is 6 months and weighs 6.3lbs. It confuses me a bit because Mom only weighed 4.5 lbs and Dad was only 4 pounds. My breeder told me Gigi probably wouldn't weigh more than 5 lbs. Now at 6 months she is over 6 popunds. I bet she is 10 pounds before she is year old. Oh well just more to love I guess!!!


----------



## Naylamom

Nayla is 20 wks old and she weights 5.6 lbs. I really don't want her to grow or gain more weight, I wanted a teacup and I guess I have a toy. By-the-way, at what age do they stop growing? :wub: I LOVE MY FURBALL OF JOY...


----------



## LJSquishy

London is 15 weeks old and weighed in at 3.6lbs at the Vet the other day.

She seems to be a bigger girl measurement wise, also:

Neck: 7"
Chest: 10.5"
Length: 9"


----------



## Cosy

I think I've said this before but the size of the pup isn't always contingent
upon the size of the parents. There are grandparents, etc., to take into
account. 
Also, some breeders will say anything for a sale.

Cosy is a little under 4 lbs. at 2.5 years old.
Toy is a little under 5 lbs at 4 years old.


----------



## jlhajmom

Ava Jane is 19 months old and weighs 6 pounds 14 ounces. She gained two pounds after she turned one year old, so you never really know when they will stop growing.


----------



## MandyMc65

> Nayla is 20 wks old and she weights 5.6 lbs. I really don't want her to grow or gain more weight, I wanted a teacup and I guess I have a toy. By-the-way, at what age do they stop growing? :wub: I LOVE MY FURBALL OF JOY...[/B]


At 20 weeks old, she probably isn't finished growing. Most tend to grow up until age 1, and some even longer. As for "teacup" Maltese, there is no such thing. They are simply a toy breed.

Maltese standard says:
Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
Foxstone Myth about Teacup Site

Jax is probably right around 7 lbs, but he hasn't been weighed in awhile. He is just a little bigger Maltese, and that's okay with me!  I knew that when I got him. I was told by his breeder he'd be around 6-7 lbs, and I knew she knew what she was talking about!  The breeder should be able to tell you about what size your pup will be full grown.


----------



## mom2molly

Molly is 7 lbs. at 15 months


----------



## joyomom

Mateo weighs 5 lbs. and he is 6 months old.


----------



## Deborah

Rylee will be 5 years in May. She weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## lady_630

Mochie is a little over 3 pounds at 2 months. I hope she will remain small.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie weighs 6.4 lbs and is currently a little overweight which is strange considering that she was a very picky eater until we changed to feeding Raw about 10 months ago. Now she's a little chunky monkey. Lacie is from a reputable breeder, but I think I will be putting her on a diet. She usually weights about 5 1/2 lbs.

Tilly who is from a Pet Store/Puppy Mill rescue weights 8 1/2 lbs.


----------



## dbamumof6

Lily is 2.4 lbs and she is almost 11 months old.


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Lily is very tiny and petite. I like Gigi at the size she is. She is 6.3 pounds today. She will probably be ten pounds .. LOL


----------



## snowballsmom

Snowball is 6 years old and weighs 14 lbs  he's my chunky moneky! Charlie is 2 years old and weighs about 9 lbs. Charlie is a maltese poodle mix and I think Snowball is either mixed with Bichon or is just a much bigger Malt!  

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## kathym

> BACI IS 4.6 LBS[/B]


Update !!!!!!!!!We just had our Yearly checkup and Baci is 5.2 at 2 1/2 years old .


----------



## Cheri

Vi was 9.4 I think at her last vet visit about 2 months ago. She used to be a fatty McFatters when I first got her at over 11 lbs! I think she was actually over 12 if I had to guess. She was HUGE! Like seriously obese for a dog! lol Now she runs and plays and is a great weight! Slender and graceful!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## anouk

> Lily is very tiny and petite. I like Gigi at the size she is. She is 6.3 pounds today. She will probably be ten pounds .. LOL[/B]


Every dog has a different speed in growing, Lizzie at 6 months was 6,2 lbs., now she is 7.
At 9 months old she was pretty done.


----------



## rmwms

Abbi weighs 5.2 lbs and she is 10 months and 1 week!!!
I was told by the breeder and vet that she "should" max out at around 5-5.5 lbs...we'll see!!

Have a good weekend, y'all,


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe weighs between 5 1/2 and 6lbs and is 2 1/2 years old, Riley is a little over 5lbs and is approximately 4 years old, i would love them as much as i do no matter what they weighed.


----------



## Lisacisme

At 18 months my "miniature" Maltese weighed 8 lbs and was a tiny bit hefty. I cut his food quantity in half and now eight months later the poor guy is at least a pound heavier and we walk about a mile a day. I can only hope he's gotten taller and more muscular. Can't feel his ribs easily, but he's certainly not a true butterball either.


----------



## binniebee

I think I hate these particular threads, where everyone is comparing weights/sizes of their Malts. Okay, so make those of us that spent LOTS for Pet Quality but from only Champion Dogs feel bad. There are genes/chromozones (sP) that will pop out with some of the puppies. However, if you are not planning to show or breed who cares if you "baby" is the size of "real baby" or of a really tiny pet?

Cyndi


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

Bo was just at the vet and he came in at 6lbs. but he's been eating well for me lately. :chili: . He's usually just a bit under 6.


----------



## mysugarbears

> I think I hate these particular threads, where everyone is comparing weights/sizes of their Malts. Okay, so make those of us that spent LOTS for Pet Quality but from only Champion Dogs feel bad. There are genes/chromozones (sP) that will pop out with some of the puppies. However, if you are not planning to show or breed who cares if you "baby" is the size of "real baby" or of a really tiny pet?
> 
> Cyndi[/B]



I really don't think this thread was started to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## Gail

Scarlett weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Bentley is 6 months and weighs 7.8 lbs.


----------



## charmypoo

All my furkids are full grown adults.

Cookie weighs between 4.5 to 5 lbs
Sparkle weighs between 3 to 3.5 lbs
Cupcake weighs 3.9 lbs (she doesn't fluctuate for some reason)
Jellybean weighs between 4 to 4.5 lbs (she is on the chubby side)


----------



## olliemommy

My Ollie was adopted. he is 17lbs, yes you read that right. The vet thinks he is around 4 years old. he is also longer than most maltese I have seen. I'm sure he is mixed but looks exactly like so many others I have seen on here and i just wuff him.


----------



## HEINI

> Chloe ... and is 21/2 years old[/B]


that is AMAZING!!!! what a good mommy you must be.


HEINI weighs 11 pds. (lb.) 
comparing it to all the others he is heavy, but he is quite large. 
the largest of is sisters and brothers.
he is not fat though.


----------



## binniebee

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think this thread was started to make anyone feel bad.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Oh, I know nobody started this thread to make anyone feel bad. I'm just sensitive I suppose, because every Maltese I have seen lately looked like a Mini-Me next to Midis. I shouldn't have posted negatively in a thread at all. My bad. 

I'm sorry.

Cyndi


----------



## bermudagem

Bermie is 6.4lb........


----------



## jazak

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think this thread was started to make anyone feel bad.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know nobody started this thread to make anyone feel bad. I'm just sensitive I suppose, because every Maltese I have seen lately looked like a Mini-Me next to Midis. I shouldn't have posted negatively in a thread at all. My bad.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Cyndi
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I understand how you feel. When I first got Max I took him to see my mom and all she said was "Wow he is really big for his age." It hurt my feelings b/c I didn't care. I loved him from the first minute I saw him. I love my fluf butts, no matter how big they get. It was the look and the temperment that first attracted me to this breed. Size is soooooooooooo secondary to me (so long as they don't end up the size of a lab, a little to big to sit on my lap!!!)


----------



## garrettsmom

Winnie weighs 10 lbs (much to her breeders dismay), but I took her for her annual visit last week and her vet says she was "perfect"; her ribs were easily palpable. He also said that if I "starved" this dog she'd still be this large, frame wise....you can't fight genetics. I love Winnie just the way she is, although I am a little peeved she no longer fits in the pricey Celtei bag I bought her when she was a pup-it fits up to 8lbs and is a little crowded for a dog with a length of 12.5"!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK -- here's my lastest answer -- Lacie and Tilly are exactly the right weight for me to love extra much. :aktion033: 

Lacie - 5.5 lbs.
Tilly - 8.5 lbs.


----------



## preciouspups

Tucker is only 4 months and already weighs 5.2lbs. I'm pretty sure he will be on the larger side when full grown. My vet thought he probably wouldn't change much in size now...but at only 4 months I don't see how he could be finished growing. Although, I have had him 3 weeks now and his weight hasn't changed at all. He eats well, so I'm not worried that he isn't eating enough. Time will tell!


----------



## jodublin

suga normally weighs 5.5ib ;last week at vets was9.5lb .shes 6weeks pregnant.. :new_shocked: :aktion033:


----------



## magee

Joey, who is Tucker's brother / littermate is 4 months old and just went through a mini growth spurt. In the last 3 weeks he went from 2.7 lbs to 3.5 lbs and got noticably longer. I think he is trying to catch up to Tucker!

[attachment=373791010337.JPG]


----------



## preciouspups

> Joey, who is Tucker's brother / littermate is 4 months old and just went through a mini growth spurt. In the last 3 weeks he went from 2.7 lbs to 3.5 lbs and got noticably longer. I think he is trying to catch up to Tucker!
> 
> [attachment=373791010337.JPG][/B]


Hi! Joey looks so cute in that picture! He did have a little growth spurt, but he still is quite a bit smaller than his "big brother". Tucker sends his love to brother Joey!


----------



## lindsay

Puck is 11lbs even... he's pretty skinny but he's not much of an eatter in the first place. The vet said if he were to start eatting more and got a little thicker I'd have to start thinking about putting him on a diet. hahaha.


----------



## Kara

Murph is around 9-10pounds and big ol' Mill is roughly 16 pounds. Neither look over weight, although Mill might be around 4ish lbs over, I might have to work on that.


----------



## ToFu

Our ToFu is about 3.6 lbs. at 10 weeks. He's growing a lot faster than we expected but he's adorable. :blush: We got him at 9 weeks and he was 2.8 lbs. 

ToFu is our first Maltese. Is this a growth spurt or will he continue to grow at this rate until he's over a year old? At which point, he'd probably weigh at least 10 lbs. as an adult if I use the 2x 12 weeks estimated weight formula?

We adore him anyway, just wondering if this is normal? :bysmilie:


----------



## I found nemo

> Our ToFu is about 3.6 lbs. at 10 weeks. He's growing a lot faster than we expected but he's adorable. :blush: We got him at 9 weeks and he was 2.8 lbs.
> 
> ToFu is our first Maltese. Is this a growth spurt or will he continue to grow at this rate until he's over a year old? At which point, he'd probably weigh at least 10 lbs. as an adult if I use the 2x 12 weeks estimated weight formula?
> 
> We adore him anyway, just wondering if this is normal? :bysmilie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Oh he is sooooooo adorable.. Some grow to one year others more, Nemo stopped at about 2yrs. He was around 10pounds also. ToFu is gorgeous, I wouldn't care what he weighed :wub: 
I don't think he will be bigger than 10 pds though.
Welcome to SM :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe ... and is 21/2 years old[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is AMAZING!!!! what a good mommy you must be.
> 
> 
> HEINI weighs 11 pds. (lb.)
> comparing it to all the others he is heavy, but he is quite large.
> the largest of is sisters and brothers.
> he is not fat though.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Heini - like all the maltese and mixes and yorkies on this board is PERFECT. 

Atticus is a healthy boy at 9lbs. he perhaps could stand to loose a 1/2 lb. 
Rugby (atticus' littermate) weighs 5.1 lbs.
Grace - weighs 6.4 - she fluxuates between 6.2 - 6.5
Scout weighs 5.5 lbs. He's long so I think he looks like he'd weigh more - but he doesn't

so who do you think the dominate dog is??

why is the big brute Atticus.. mainly because he fights dirty and pulls tails - which Scout HATES!


----------



## lovesophie

Sophie is 7 months old and weighs about 3.5 pounds, more or less.

Joshua is 6 months old and weighs a little over 3 pounds, although he looks a lot bigger than Sophie because he's quite the hairy monster, LOL.


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Gigi weighed a little over 7lbs today before her groom. She is probably right at 7 now. She had alot of hair cut off.
[attachment=37734:3rdgroom2.jpg]


----------



## ToFu

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=583323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ToFu is about 3.6 lbs. at 10 weeks. He's growing a lot faster than we expected but he's adorable. :blush: We got him at 9 weeks and he was 2.8 lbs.
> 
> ToFu is our first Maltese. Is this a growth spurt or will he continue to grow at this rate until he's over a year old? At which point, he'd probably weigh at least 10 lbs. as an adult if I use the 2x 12 weeks estimated weight formula?
> 
> We adore him anyway, just wondering if this is normal? :bysmilie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he is sooooooo adorable.. Some grow to one year others more, Nemo stopped at about 2yrs. He was around 10pounds also. ToFu is gorgeous, I wouldn't care what he weighed :wub:
> I don't think he will be bigger than 10 pds though.
> Welcome to SM :biggrin:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Thanks. 10 lbs. as an adult should be fine. I was just concerned because the AKC says 4 to 6 preferred ... etc ... Here's another one of ToFu. =D


----------



## LJSquishy

London weighed 4.3 pounds at 5 months of age.


----------



## frankie

my jessica 3.2 at 14 weeks.


----------



## dulce's gma

Dulce is six months according to the vet she is 6 lbs 12 oz - At what age do they stop growing???


----------



## *TINKERBELL*

Tinkerbell is between 5&1/2 - 6 pounds..... six before the haircut and less after! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Boosted Panda

Candie qas 8lbs when I got her. Shes been on a strict diet for the last 3 weeks (NV Raw) and shes down to 6.75lbs. She looks amazing! The vet said she looks very good!


----------



## Leslie

Moe's almost 2 months old. I took him to the vet yesturday & they weighed him to be 1.6 lbs. Tiny lil boooger!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki is now just under 5 pounds at 7 months.


----------



## njdrake

I need to update the weight. I took them to the vet the other day and Zoey was right at 5 pounds and Tess a little under 4. Zoey was always between 4 and 4 1/2 pounds and Tess weighed 3 1/2 for the year I've had her. The vet said both are at a great weight for them now so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (Maxsmom @ Mar 31 2008, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556649


> Ollie Bollie is 4lbs 2ounces still. He's stuck in his growth pattern! I do have a feeding question, but I will put that in a different thread!
> 
> Love and Peace 2 all!!
> 
> Chris and Ollie
> 
> *"When we are happy we are always good, but when we are good we are not always happy.” *
> _ Oscar Wilde_[/B]


kaia weigh 7.2 punds and Gucci who i find large weighs 9 pds


----------



## Gemma

Sparkey is 12 lbs, he has a big butt , what can i say


----------



## rozporter

QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 20 2008, 06:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=566271


> Why are you so defensive? It seems like a natural question to me. I have people ask me how much Scarlett weighs all the time and I don't get offended.[/B]


I see it as a statement that maybe your dog isn't a full blood maltese. So far no one has said anything about my dog who is 6 mos old and 10 lbs. All I could say if someone mentioned it is that, YES he's a big bigger than average.

I knew he was bigger than average when I bought him, the person I bought him from said she bought him from the breeder to start her Maltese breeding but he was too big at 4 mos. I do wonder when he will quit growing and I hope he won't outgrow the plane bag I bought for him so that he can travel with me. I'm wondering, could there be a toy maltese and a standard maltese? I ask that since there seems to be so much weight difference in this group.


----------



## Cara

My puppy will be 9 months old in a week and she weighs 4.5 lbs.


----------



## lovemyfrosty

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 31 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556636


> QUOTE (CharleyFirpo @ Mar 31 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556633





> At the vet they always weigh him, but don't say anything about it, so I figure it's normal, but still most of the malts are much smaller than him. Maybe it's just muscle, he could take indefinite walks if it were up to him :biggrin:[/B]


HE is just a bigger MALTESE is all. I don't know where you got him, but I got Nemo from a petstore not a reputable breeder so god knows who his parents were. I know if you go through a reputable breeder they give you a pretty close estimate of their adult weight. Your pup is adorable who really cares what he weighs, he's perfect in ur eyes, right :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Funny you mention that. I got my baby from a petstore, too. I have his pedigree, he's registered, etc., so I do know he went from a breeder in one state to "Perfect Puppies" in another, then to the petstore! He was over 7# at 4 months and is 11 months today and weighs about 11# so far. LOL Vet said he wouldn't be surprised if he hit 15#! Not fat at all.


----------



## junosowner

Juno is 6 months and is 9.2 pounds of malty goodness!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (rozporter @ Jun 19 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593612


> QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 20 2008, 06:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=566271





> Why are you so defensive? It seems like a natural question to me. I have people ask me how much Scarlett weighs all the time and I don't get offended.[/B]


I see it as a statement that maybe your dog isn't a full blood maltese. So far no one has said anything about my dog who is 6 mos old and 10 lbs. All I could say if someone mentioned it is that, YES he's a big bigger than average.

I knew he was bigger than average when I bought him, the person I bought him from said she bought him from the breeder to start her Maltese breeding but he was too big at 4 mos. I do wonder when he will quit growing and I hope he won't outgrow the plane bag I bought for him so that he can travel with me. I'm wondering, could there be a toy maltese and a standard maltese? I ask that since there seems to be so much weight difference in this group.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The reason that there is so much difference in weight is that too many of our Maltese come from pet shops/puppy mills and backyard breeders who aren't breeding to the Maltese standard. A Maltese should be between 4-7 pounds and a responsible breeder strives to achieve that weight. 

Puppy mills and byb's just breed to make a buck so poorly bred Maltese are often larger full grown. Depending on which registry the papers are from and the honesty of the breeder, papers can mean nothing. Bichons are often mixed with Maltese by unscrupulous breeders since they are larger, they have more puppies and fewer complications delivering. 

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## lilguyparker

QUOTE (rozporter @ Jun 19 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593612


> I see it as a statement that maybe your dog isn't a full blood maltese. So far no one has said anything about my dog who is 6 mos old and 10 lbs. All I could say if someone mentioned it is that, YES he's a big bigger than average.
> 
> I knew he was bigger than average when I bought him, the person I bought him from said she bought him from the breeder to start her Maltese breeding but he was too big at 4 mos. I do wonder when he will quit growing and I hope he won't outgrow the plane bag I bought for him so that he can travel with me. I'm wondering, could there be a toy maltese and a standard maltese? I ask that since there seems to be so much weight difference in this group.[/B]


Parker's buddy down the street is a 5 month old Maltese who weighs 7.5 pounds. He may end up being 10 pounds or more when fully grown. 

There are several factors that determine the weight of a dog, besides genetics. Diet, including the quality of the dog food, plays a role in the size of the dog. If Parker's diet is under my full control, then he weighs between 5 1/2 to 6 pounds, which is what his breeder stated he should weigh. If his grandmother sneaks treats and Lord knows what else to him during the day, then his weight goes up. 

AKC's breed standard states that a full grown Maltese should weigh between 4 to 7 pounds. It does not recognize "teacup" Maltese (smaller than 4 pounds). However, sometimes reputable breeders will end up with a puppy that will eventually weigh less than 4 pounds or more than 7. Sometimes small parents produce big kids, and vice versa. But for the most part, the breeder knows his/her lines, and can give you and idea how big the puppy will get. 

As long as the dog is healthy and not overweight or malnourished, then size really doesn't matter.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/teacupmaltese.htm


----------



## fredasher

Update on Sophie. She was 10 months old yesterday and still weighs 5#. Seems like she has 
weighed that for quite awhile now. Her mom was 5# and her dad was 4½#. We met the mom, 
but didn't meet her dad, so who knows. The breeder told us, with her experience with her mom,
that her babies are always around 5#. We shall see. 

Sherry


----------



## hambys97

Frosty, who is a little over 5 years old, ranges between 5 and 6 pounds. Right now she is at 5.75 lbs., but she is overweight. She needs to lose about 1/2 to 1 pound.

Manning at 3 years stays just at 4 lbs. He is a tiny booger, and doesn't eat very much at all. But the vet says that he is perfectly proportioned. 

I like threads like this, simply because I often look at the photos and try to figure out how much the fluffs weigh. Not for any reason in particular, I just have a hard time figuring which fluffs are smaller, bigger, or in between. All the pups that I have seen on SM are just perfect for themselves. I can't imagine any of them being any different than they are.


----------



## nikkivong

oh man, otis is the heaviest one!! 17.8 lbs!! but the vet told me that its just how he's built.. like he would always be a quarterback and not a linebacker! i love his size :wub: :wub:


----------



## Teddyandme

My Teddy is 4 years old and between 6.5 and 7 lbs depends on when we weigh him....after he drinks tons of water which he loves to do which puts about 1/2 lb of water under his beard, which helps him sneak up on mommy and put the cold water all over her :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: . He stopped growing I guess around the first year mark.


----------



## mysugarbears

I weighed Noelle today she's about 6 1/2 months old and weighs 4lbs 2oz.


----------



## fireandice

Hi, I just found these boards. I've had two maltese dogs, and I'm looking at buying my third one. She is 14 weeks old an weighs 1 pound 12 oz. Is that usual?? She's adorable.


----------



## Elegant

It's funny because Chanel started off so small, and then it seemed when she hit 3 years old, she had a growth spurt?

She weighs about 6 lbs. right now.


----------



## pebble's mama

Pebbles weighs a whopping 11Ibs! And I love every pound of her :wub: She recently lost a pound and could stand to lose about 2 more though.


----------



## MelanieJ

Bailey just was weighed when I had his vaccinations,and he weighs 6lbs 12oz


----------



## sugar818

Sugar is going to be 7 years old next month and she weighs 7.5 pounds. Shes weighed that for the last few years.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda is three and weighs 7.5 now


----------



## anouk

Lizzie is now 7,5 lbs (3,5 kgs) but the italian standard is quite different from the american one; it says that the maltese should be between 3 and 4 kilos (6,6-8,8 lbs).


----------



## tygrr_lily

paddy is about 13.5 months and he weighs about 5.2lbs last time i checked


----------



## mamamia

Bleu will be 7 next month and he weighed 14.2 pounds at his last vet visit 2 weeks ago. He looks like a sausage. We have reduced his food to 1/3 cup 2x day. Vet says if he doesnt lose any weight within a month...we need to check his thyroid. I have twin boys that will be 5 in a couple of months and they have been very good to him :smmadder:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Bentley is 9 months is 7.5 pounds. He grew fast and has been at this weight since April. He was a big boy when we got him. He was only 6 weeks (didnt know any better) and weighed 3 pounds!!!!


----------



## donnad

Chloe is 2 yrs & 8 months and weighs anywhere between a liitle less than 8 lbs and 8 1/2 lbs.


----------



## MissSi99

Molly is 4 months old and is 3.2 lbs and growing!


----------



## MKLadee

QUOTE (MissSi99 @ Aug 1 2008, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614473


> Molly is 4 months old and is 3.2 lbs and growing! [/B]


Riley and Tucker both weigh in the 9-10 pound range. They are built totally different. Riley's legs are a little shorter and so is his body length. But they are so close, it is hard sometimes to tell them apart when you just look down at them from the back. My husband calls Riley his little Linebacker, because he is more stout. And he says Tucker is his little Running Back. He is more lean. They both have a lot of muscle from the wrestling and playing they do. 

Our daughter got Tucker when he was 6 weeks old (he was a gift from someone else, so we had no control over how young he was!). He was in the 1 pound range. We got Riley when he was about 4 months and he was around 2 pounds. Tucker has siblings from the same litter and the litter before him hat range from half his size to 16 pounds. So it is hard to predict sometimes what their adult size and weight will be.

Like most people feel about their dogs, we think they are just perfect! :wub: 

Debbie


----------



## BABYSNOWY

Snoy is 4 1/2 months and weights 4 pounds.....my sister has a maltese that must weight about 10 lbs


----------



## denise&chico

Hi All 
chico is 7 pounds and buddy is 9 pounds they are 4 and 3 and half years old now


----------



## suzy25

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 31 2008, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556606


> Zoey is 3 years old and is around 4 pounds. Tess is 2 and weighs around 3 1/2 pounds.[/B]


Hi, II am a newbie here and have been trying to learn how to use the site. I saw the pics of your babies and they are so adorable. I am in the ptocess of looking for a baby for us. I have an opportunity to get a tiny little girl that is 4 months old and weighs in at 1.6 lbs. I was told that she wil probably get to onoly 3.5 lbs and you have one this size. I needed some info and support as I was looking for one 4.5 lbs but the tiny one is just so adorable. I would love you to share some info about the tiny baby. Is she very delicate? Will she get hurt etc. Anything you can tell me about them would be so appreciated. I am Suzy and will be back home to Florida about the 8th of Sept. Please help or direct me to any additional info. Where did you get your tiny one?
The breeder that has the one I could have said that she was the only baby in the litter and she was not intentionally bred to be tiny. Just happened. We are in our early 60's so we hasve the time and no kids to be afraid she may get hurt. We just want to have a cutie who does not weigh more than 5 lbs. Thanks so much in advance.
Regards,Suzy


----------



## frankie

jessica is 6 months and 4.4 pounds.


----------



## caveninit

Not sure of my Willie's age...he was a rescue..he might be about 3 yrs old. He weighs 6 1/2 pounds.
Janet


----------



## alexmom

Alex just made 1 on the 19th. She's 9 lbs now, was 9.5 lbs before she had her hair cut.


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (Anouk @ Jul 31 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613678


> Lizzie is now 7,5 lbs (3,5 kgs) but the italian standard is quite different from the american one; it says that the maltese should be between 3 and 4 kilos (6,6-8,8 lbs).[/B]


And this is why my breeder says Midis is a little over the American Standard in size: His mother is an Italian Champion and is considered quite the norm for the standard there. MIdis weighs 9 lbs now at nearly 2 years of age and has weighed that for probably a year now.

Thanks for the confirmation of the Italian standard in weight. My Vet has confirmed, or opined, that MIdis is not overweight. He is the correct weight for his bone structure and size.

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee

CuteCosyNToy


> London is 15 weeks old and weighed in at 3.6lbs at the Vet the other day.
> 
> But, you just posted or PM'd me within the last week that a breeder should be able to predict a puppy's adult weight with some certainty, based on the parentage and pedigree. So....which is it? A matter of indescriminate genes popping up or the breeder being able to predict with certainty the adult dog's size/weight?
> 
> Here is the message you sent, leaving out anything that was personal or could prove quarellsome:
> 
> "I think I've said this before but the size of the pup isn't always contingent upon the size of the parents. There are grandparents, etc., to take into account. Also, some breeders will say anything for a sale."
> 
> And then this from you:
> 
> "Cyndi I bred and showed maltese for years and I can tell you most good breeders of show dogs can tell you the size of the pup full grown within half a pound or so. Size is important to most of us who pay a decent price for a maltese. We want it as close to the standard as we can get. Some breeders may have champions but they don't compete against big competitors and often build their own points to win."
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, but these posts/messages just seem to be in direct conflict with each other.
> The bottom line question is: Which is it??? Breeders should KNOW with X% certainty what the puppies sizes will be, or breeders can't predict because of the various genes that can pop up and come out through a few generations of pups?
> 
> Let's not take the hard line on either side, because I think we all know that nobody can predict with 100% certainty the adult size/health of a purebred (even if all parties in the breeding process were champions) that all puppies will conform to the correct size, health, etc... we are all cognizant of that. So, please. Don't try to put other breeders down by making statements that "most good breeders can tell you the size of the adult pup" when they are 3 mos or younger.
> 
> Cyndi


----------



## TheButtercup

The Buttercup wavers around 9lbs... give or take a cookie. She was close to being an 11lb tubby bag of goo for a while, but with better foodies and treats, and long walks on the beach... er, downtown, she's down to a svelte 9-ish lbs. I wouldn't love her any less if she were heavier or smaller... she is the PERFECT Buttercup as is. :wub:

She doesn't have the best pedigree, but I consider myself very, very fortunate that she has been healthy up to this point  One bout of excessive cookie-tossing and exploding-butt earlier this year, but otherwise, all is normal... as normal as this Buttercup can be 


ann marie and the "yeah! josie's right... i don't come on here telling everyone how much YOU weigh..." buttercup, who will use her online time to NOT post her mother's weight, but rather shop for opposable thumbs with which to better open jars of peanut butter with.


----------



## biancasmom

im not too concerned about weight altho at 3 months, bianca weighed 2 lbs 11 oz. i havent weighed her since then.

my concern is with length. i read on here that someone's dog is 12.5 inches long and weighs 9 lbs or so.. is that from head to tail?

I measured Bianca from her neck to the base of her tail and she is 12 inches now! Now granted she was wiggly and i was using measuring tape which doesnt bend very well so it might be an inch or so off.. but she is very long. is that normal? i bought her a sweater to fit her weight size and its so short its like a teenager's belly shirt 

janie


----------



## Mogwai

I thought I posted Mogwai's weight but can't find it so I'll post it again 

he's was 1.5 lbs last week at 9 weeks old ... he goes to the vet on Tuesday for his vaccines and to be microchipped so I'll update his weight if it changed


----------



## Mogwai

Well I just got back from the vet and Mogwai now weights 3.5lbs at 11 weeks old ... he gained 2 pounds in a little over a week :shocked: ... hope he doesn't continue at that rate .. ha ha ... he will be huge .... lol ... Thats ok ... more to love  
Guess it's the good food ,lots of exercise and lots of love


----------



## lovesophie

Over the last couple of months, Sophie has ballooned from 3.5 lbs to 5 lbs. My vet said she's pretty chubby, though, thanks to my parents who always give in to feeding her when she begs, no matter how many times I tell them not to. It's so frustrating, but they just don't listen. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

I so need to move out again!

Joshua is around 3.5 lbs. He's pretty lean.


----------



## tigerpawswhit

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Aug 22 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623172


> im not too concerned about weight altho at 3 months, bianca weighed 2 lbs 11 oz. i havent weighed her since then.
> 
> my concern is with length. i read on here that someone's dog is 12.5 inches long and weighs 9 lbs or so.. is that from head to tail?
> 
> I measured Bianca from her neck to the base of her tail and she is 12 inches now! Now granted she was wiggly and i was using measuring tape which doesnt bend very well so it might be an inch or so off.. but she is very long. is that normal? i bought her a sweater to fit her weight size and its so short its like a teenager's belly shirt
> 
> janie[/B]



Stella is approx. 13 inches long (from base of neck to base of tail) and weighs 7.7 lbs at 13 months old. I don't remember how long she was when she was Bianca's age, but I know how you feel about the clothes. Every time I buy her a shirt it fits everywhere but the length. I have started making her clothes myself because buying the fabric and spending a few hours to make her a custom-fitted outfit that I love is MUCH cheaper than trying to buy something to fit her.


----------



## jaceybaby

My baby is a big girl at 5.4 kilograms (about 10 pounds) on her first exam (a month ago), but due to the spay a bit after that she lost weight. So, I am not sure now! She is not over weight, though.


----------



## Mogwai

Update on Mogwai
He went to the vet last monday and he's now 5.05 lbs at 14 weeks
he's my big boy 
I love the fact that he's getting bigger because my sister has a rottweiler and my bro has a pitbull so if he's a little bigger i wont have to worry as much about him when they play, and oh boy do they ever play ... ha ha 

I'll try to get a video of it next time ... Its so cute lol


----------



## mamamia

QUOTE (Mogwai @ Sep 21 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638453


> Update on Mogwai
> He went to the vet last monday and he's now 5.05 lbs at 14 weeks
> he's my big boy
> I love the fact that he's getting bigger because my sister has a rottweiler and my bro has a pitbull so if he's a little bigger i wont have to worry as much about him when they play, and oh boy do they ever play ... ha ha
> 
> I'll try to get a video of it next time ... Its so cute lol[/B]


Sounds like Mogwai is going to be a big boy. Your obviously doing a good job of taking care of him :aktion033:


----------



## jaceybaby

YAY! For big boys!


----------



## Lily'sMom3

Lily is 3lbs and 27 weeks


----------



## mmmom

:blush: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
*Maggie May is 19 months old. We had her to the vet about a month ago and she weighed 4 lbs 11 oz. She was up to 5 lbs 8 oz last winter, her vet said if she loses anymore weight she is going to do a blood work up on her. Maggie doesn't eat well and is real finicky since her bout with pancreatitis last summer. Diet is a real problem with her as she has to be on pretty low fat food.
But we love every last inch and pound of her!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Patty and Maggie May*


----------



## cloey70

Clifford is a year old now and weighed in at 8.5lbs


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Shoni weighs 6.3 lbs. at 16 mos. The doc wants me to keep him at 6 lb. He hardly eats but has a little 'padding' over his ribs.


----------



## lahcart

Miss Celie is a Maltese Poodle mix and weighs about 14.5 pounds.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Jazz is 4 months old as of yesterday and weighs in at 2.6lbs


----------



## Brandon

Calvin is 7 months old and 10.5lbs... a bit on the big side for a Maltese eh?


----------



## totobingo

bingo is around 5 pounds.
while toto is around 8 pounds.


----------



## bonniesmom

Bonbon is 15 months and weighs 5.28 lbs.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Jazz is now about 3.6 lbs and miss Pixie weighs in at 1 lb 10oz


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball weighs in at almost 5 1/2 pounds. He has maintained that weight for about a year or so. Because of gastric problems he has exprerienced since being a baby, and with his separation anxiety, I try to be careful with what he eats ... and, also with the kinds of treats he has. 

Snowball will be three years old on February 19. 

Marie


----------



## drclee

I just weighed Jack & Jill again this past weekend. At 9 months, Jack is 12.8 lbs and Jill is 9.7. It's funny - Jill seems much lighter than she really is and Jack seems much heavier!


----------



## JNL

I rescued Arty two months ago. He's mixed but the Humane Society I got him from doesn't know what he's mixed with (he originally came from a puppy mill that was bought and closed out). At his first vet visit back in September he was 11.8 pounds. I took him to the vet yesterday and he's now at 12.2 pounds. He's not fat or anything. I can easily feel his rib cage. He's pretty long too so that might be where some of his weight is. But, he's seen two different vets already and neither one of them said a thing about his weight so he's fine. I will still love him regardless of his weight.


----------



## noskival

Koji is 3.4 lbs at 6 months old...my other maltese ...Bear.. weighed 7 lbs at 10 years...


----------



## deedeeb

Spanky is now a respectable 5# at almost 10 months. He LOVES his treats. He is just right now but I think I will have to watch what he eats when he gets a little older


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

QUOTE (CharleyFirpo @ Mar 31 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556633


> At the vet they always weigh him, but don't say anything about it, so I figure it's normal, but still most of the malts are much smaller than him. Maybe it's just muscle, he could take indefinite walks if it were up to him :biggrin:[/B]


I'm not very good at this but I would love to see everyone's halloween costume. Your baby is so cute. Can you start a string?
Thanks


----------



## carolee

Milo is 8 pounds


----------



## arommie

The girls got Spayed Tuesday and weighed in at...

Petunia "Tuni" Moya @ 8 months is 6.4 lbs.

Isa Belize @ 6 monts is 8.0 lbs.









Isa








Tuni


----------



## siupo128

My PO weight around 4 pounds now.....He is eating more and getting bigger....


----------



## dwerten

6.6lbs demi weighs


----------



## frankie

jessica 9 months now and weigh 4.4 pounds.


----------



## MySweetBella

Our Bella is 6 lbs and Milo is about 7.5 lbs


----------



## sadiesmom

Sadie got spayed this week and she weighed in at 6 lb.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Daisy is usually between 4-4.5 lbs. Her and one of her brothers were half the size of all the other puppies in the litter. It was so cute, they looked like little dwarfs compared to all the other puppies. They also had different colored eyes than the rest of the puppies, it was kind of weird. My mom's malts are I think between 7-8lbs, its funny when we are visiting, the 3 girls always walk around following each other like they are in a parade, biggest to smallest, Daisy is always at the back of the line!! lol :wub:


----------



## Willys Mom

Willy is 6 1/2 to 7 lbs. at 3 years old. I got him at 12 weeks and he was 1.8 lbs.! 

I am really trying to hold myself back from getting another little one - either another Malt or Yorkie. My neighbor has a 3.5 lb. Yorkie and I am so envious  I want a teeny tiny(er) one too!


----------



## oliveira101903

Snowflake weighs 7lbs..


----------



## krisT

Cuddles weighs in at 5 lbs and she is 22weeks today


----------



## ilovemymaltese

My little girly weighs 3.7 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Charlottes mum

I was getting a bit worried about Charlottes size. She is 11 lbs and has been since we had her. She is not fat at all and quite bony and does alot of running around. When she jumps up at me when I come home she reaches just above my knees with her feet. But, I love her to bits and make sure she only eats twice a day and had 2 treats each evening after her walk. 

I guess I just have a bigger Maltese, but I'm glad she is not so tiny because I'd worry incase I tripped over her. It's good to hear that a few others are nearly her size


----------



## serenade84

My guy is 7.34 lbs right now. He is 8 months old. I assume he might reach 10lbs at adult age. He is for sure not fat, kinda bony.


----------



## bellapuppy

Maggie Bella is almost 6 mos. and weighs 5 lbs as of today. I was told her mom was 5 lbs and her dad 8lbs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter weighs in between 9 and 12 pounds depending on which scale we use. If your maltese came from a rescue or a pet shop he will be prone to being a bigger guy (who knows why, this is just what I was told). Hunter is not overweight at all (according to vet) just a bigger malt (which could be why he was abandoned!)


----------



## rozporter

Biscuit weighs 14.5 lbs and the vet as well as the groomer SWEAR he's all Maltese. I bought him from a girl in my town who bought him from a breeder, thinking she'd use him for breeding but he was 8 lbs at 5 mos so too big to breed. I knew when I bought him he was too big but didn't really know how much more he would grow. We were just at the vet the other day and she told me he should be finished growing now. He's 11 inches high from bottom of feet to top of head when he stands. He's 23 inches long. I wish he were smaller only because I had visions of taking him with me to visit my kids when I fly, other than that, I love him dearly and wouldn't trade him for a smaller dog now that I have him.

ps the Vet says he's not fat (I didn't think so) he walks almost a mile twice a day unless its raining.


----------



## biancasmom

i can officially say that Bianca is 4 lbs. they just weighed her at the vets yesterday. she is 12 inches long from neck to tip of tail.. Shes my long and skinny baby 


janie


----------



## suze

Ollie is 2 years old and weighs close to 7 1/2 pounds. Beau is 13 months and weighs a little over eight pounds. Beau was just under 5 1/2 lbs. at 5 months when I got him, he had a litter mate that was less than half his weight. He came from a reputable breeder and she told me that he was going to be big. I believe his parents were both under 6 1/2 lbs. He is a real stocky little fellow but not overweight.


----------



## paxtonita

RiQui is 12 pounds! She is very lean, just somehow she grew bigger. We live at the beach and we take her on 2 mile walks/run a few times a week as well as 3 mile hikes in the mountains. She's definately not your typical lap dog!


----------



## fredasher

Sophie just had her 15 month well-baby checkup and paperwork for going into Mexico and weighed 5 lb. 4 oz. She is 10" long and 9½" tall.

Sherry


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (fredasher @ Dec 30 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695788


> Sophie just had her 15 month well-baby checkup and paperwork for going into Mexico and weighed 5 lb. 4 oz. She is 10" long and 9½" tall.
> 
> Sherry[/B]


She sounds like she is a great size, within the 4-7 pound standard and well proportioned. The standard calls for them to be the same measurement from neck to tail as from shoulder to floor.


----------



## Cosy

Did you know often females are a little longer than tall? It supposedly gives them room to carry
pups or so the theory goes. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## lucybabyy

Lucy just hit 2.2 pounds at one year old.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Jazz has decided to blow his estimated size out of the water. His breeder thought he would be in the 5 to 5.5 lb range. Today he weighed in at 7lbs 5oz at 7 months! I knew he had grown, but I had no idea how much, LOL! I'm still convinced it's all in the hair :smrofl: 

I wouldn't change a thing about him. Just more to love on!

He goes in next week for his boo boo surgery, which thanks to his MIA testicle and retained baby teeth, is going to cost about $520. Ouch! But definitely worth it.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 10 2008, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686782


> If your maltese came from a rescue or a pet shop he will be prone to being a bigger guy (who knows why, this is just what I was told).[/B]



Not true. Maltese coming from reputable organizations will state the Maltese is a mix, or, more than likely the Maltese
in rescue is already at it's adult weight, so there are no surprises. Pet stores/mills sell Maltese puppies as full bred, and charge the
price, when they are in fact a mix. So this puppy ends up being a large Maltese/mix.

I've fostered, and adopted out, many smaller Maltese. I find it ironic how many folks, when looking at the rescues, are not interested
in a 9-pounder, so end up at a petstore, or BYB for a tiny puppy who, grows to be 15-pounds, poorly bred, and a mix.


----------



## Ladysmom

:thmbup: How true that is! 

One of the best things about adopting an adult is that what you see is what you get.

Don't forget, many Maltese puppies from backyard breeders and pet stores have Bichon in their background even though they have papers that say they are purebred. 

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## Theo's Mom

Theodore is 10 months old and at his last weigh in he was about 11lbs.
We have a vet appt on Fri. so we shall see if he got any bigger.


----------



## mrsbedolla5

hello there. i am a proud mama of a little maltese boy. His name is Joey. We just got him this past thursday. Wondering if anyone can help. He was born on Halloween, so he is about 12 weeks. I took him to the vet today and he weights 3.7 lbs. How big do you think he will get. The pet shop owner said no more than 8 pounds. I just scared he'll be a big boy. I would love to see how big a 10 pound maltese looks like.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (mrsbedolla5 @ Jan 19 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709916


> hello there. i am a proud mama of a little maltese boy. His name is Joey. We just got him this past thursday. Wondering if anyone can help. He was born on Halloween, so he is about 12 weeks. I took him to the vet today and he weights 3.7 lbs. How big do you think he will get. The pet shop owner said no more than 8 pounds. I just scared he'll be a big boy. I would love to see how big a 10 pound maltese looks like.[/B]


 He should be between 7-8 pounds I think. But I'm no expert!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (mrsbedolla5 @ Jan 19 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709916


> hello there. i am a proud mama of a little maltese boy. His name is Joey. We just got him this past thursday. Wondering if anyone can help. He was born on Halloween, so he is about 12 weeks. I took him to the vet today and he weights 3.7 lbs. How big do you think he will get. The pet shop owner said no more than 8 pounds. I just scared he'll be a big boy. I would love to see how big a 10 pound maltese looks like.[/B]


It's probably going to be one of those 'wait and see' things. There is no way the pet store owner can accurately determine adult weight. At best, it's a guess. Not knowing what is behind your pup, you really will just have to see how those genetics come into play. The breeders who supply puppies to pet stores don't really breed to the standard so it's anybody's guess as to how big Joey will get. But the rule of thumb is to take the weight at 12 weeks, double it and add .5 to 1 lb and that's your adult weight, but that's not really accurate to go by!

But to make you feel better, I have a puppy here who is 15 weeks old and weighs 3 lbs 11 oz. But I'm fairly confident she will slow down in growth at an early age (like her half brothers) Good luck with your baby!


----------



## mrsbedolla5

Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## luvmymacy

Jazzy will soon be 4 yrs old and weighs 4 lbs
Sprout is 1 1/2 yrs and weighs 4 lbs
Daisy will be 3 in Feb and weighs 4 lbs


----------



## Jessey

FiFi is 16 weeks & weighs around 2.5 lbs. He was the biggest one of the litter. :blink:


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy, my little stick of dynamite is 6lbs. 4 oz.


----------



## princessre

My pup is at 3 lb 9 oz. He is 6 months old. 
Anyone have any idea how big he will be full grown?


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 27 2009, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714078


> My pup is at 3 lb 9 oz. He is 6 months old.
> Anyone have any idea how big he will be full grown?[/B]


I gotta tell you, I may not know what she'll weigh as an adult, but she sure is pretty!!!
my guess is around 5 lbs or so...like my Abbey.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 27 2009, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714078


> My pup is at 3 lb 9 oz. He is 6 months old.
> Anyone have any idea how big he will be full grown?[/B]


Bonnie's pups grow slow and they normally stop growing in their second year. I think no more than 5 pounds, maybe less. Bonnie's dogs are not that big I think.


----------



## Baileysmommy

Bailey just went to the vet today. He also just turned 16 weeks old today! He weighs a respectable 4.3 pounds


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 31 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556805


> Abbey is three years old and weighs 5 lbs
> Archie is four years old and weighs around 7 1/2 to 8 lbs.
> Tinker my yorkie is somewhere around 3 years old and weighs 5 lbs.[/B]


UPDATE:

I've been thinking about my dogs weight lately - mostly because of Archie's bad leg. 

NOW Archie is about 9 1/2 lbs - back in March he was probably closer to 8lbs - (bad mommy :brownbag: )
Abbey is now 6 lbs - but she still doesn't eat too much, I think she has just matured.
Tink is also 6 lbs - but he eats alot and feels very heavy around the waist -(bad mommy again)
Ava is 7 months old now and has just hit 2 1/2 lbs. She's my light weight girl, now I HOPE she gains weight and ends up at least 4 lbs. just so she can run with the "pack".

Anyone else see any changes?


----------



## SicilianRose

Miss Daisy is still holding her weight from the last time I took her to the vet regarding her LP, which I think was a 1.5 months ago. She had her rabies shot this past Sat and weighs in at 4.3lbs still.


----------



## LJSquishy

At London's recent 1 1/2 year checkup, she weighed in at close to 6.5lbs...she really put on the weight after being spayed. She actually looks REALLY healthy now (She was always a little on the thin side). We free-feed her, as she actually eats LESS when we free feed. I'm happy with my big girl. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi has stayed the same weight since seven months old. She is still staying around 3-ish pounds, occasionally she has gotten to 4.0 lbs. Maybe she'll fill out more in her second year but her breeder said Gigi's relatives had matured fast as well so she doesn't think so. But I would love Gigi the same if she was 10 pounds


----------



## krisT

Cuddles was 6.5lbs at our 9mo check up. I was told she would be around 7lbs, which is fine with us, since we have kiddos.


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 14 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762349


> Gigi has stayed the same weight since seven months old. She is still staying around 3-ish pounds, occasionally she has gotten to 4.0 lbs. Maybe she'll fill out more in her second year but her breeder said Gigi's relatives had matured fast as well so she doesn't think so. But I would love Gigi the same if she was 10 pounds [/B]



Gigi is gorgeous, I'd love her no matter what she weighed too! :thmbup:


----------



## chico

Chico is about 10-12 lbs, but it fits his frame. He does not look overweight or underweight. If your dogs belly starts polishing your wood floors then i would be concerned! HAHA


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

I did a measurement on Samson and he stands 7 inches tall and 9 1/2 inches long. He weighs 3 lbs at 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## diamonds mommy

Diamond is 21 weeks and she weighs 5.5 lbs! She is so gorgeous :wub: I love my baby! Hopefully she will stop at 7 lbs but I really don't care long as her Vet says she is healthy than me and her daddy are happy!


----------



## Cosy

Toy still fluctuates between 4 3/4 and 5 1/4 lbs. She isn't a big eater.
Cosy has been at 4 lbs in what seems forever. A good year I think.
She is an eater and stands at 7.5 inches high by 8 inches long. She's
more compact than Toy.


----------



## Tiffo428

DeDe is almost 8 months old and is currently a little over 8lbs.


----------



## puppylucy

Lucy fluctuates between 4.5 and 5 lbs


----------



## princessre

Casanova is 4 lb 2 oz at 8 months, but he has grown pretty long! He might be 11 inches shoulder blade to tail and 8 inches shoulder to floor! (Okay, not too sure he was still enough to take accurate measurements, LOL) He is very fine boned, not chunky at all.


----------



## deedeeb

As of his last vet appt on the 5th Spanky weighs in at 4lb 14oz, he's 14 months old


----------



## Moxie'smom

Mox is 6-6.5 pounds at almost 20 months.


----------



## roxybaby22

Roxy is 20 weeks and weighs about 2.5 pounds. She is 6 inches tall and 8 inches long. She is my little princess!!! :wub:


----------



## fredsmama

QUOTE (camfan @ Mar 31 2008, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556630


> What does the vet say?
> 
> Ollie is 8 1/2 to 9 lbs. My vet's office has a store and I go there fairly reguarly and put him on the scale while I'm there. It's one of those large scales down on the floor and it never gives a precise reading--always fluctuates between 8 1/2 and 9. We tried getting him on the small, kitty scale once and he'd have nothing of it, lol.[/B]



My Fred looks so much like your Ollie! I think he is going to hit about 8 lbs also. At 4 months, he weighs 6lbs 7 ounces. I bathed him today and he is a fluff ball--I have not have him groomed yet-so his hair is long--he is very active --could run in our large yard all day long. I think that I will just have a puppy cut as he is very active and I think that might be easier on both of us! Any advice to tell the groomer would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 25 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767664


> QUOTE (camfan @ Mar 31 2008, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556630





> What does the vet say?
> 
> Ollie is 8 1/2 to 9 lbs. My vet's office has a store and I go there fairly reguarly and put him on the scale while I'm there. It's one of those large scales down on the floor and it never gives a precise reading--always fluctuates between 8 1/2 and 9. We tried getting him on the small, kitty scale once and he'd have nothing of it, lol.[/B]



My Fred looks so much like your Ollie! I think he is going to hit about 8 lbs also. At 4 months, he weighs 6lbs 7 ounces. I bathed him today and he is a fluff ball--I have not have him groomed yet-so his hair is long--he is very active --could run in our large yard all day long. I think that I will just have a puppy cut as he is very active and I think that might be easier on both of us! Any advice to tell the groomer would be appreciated. Thanks 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your Fred will most likely be much more than 8 pounds full grown, because he's only 4 months old and already six pounds already. From what I learned on this forum, I think he'll be around 10-11 pounds. You just have more to love then! :wub2: LOL


----------



## fredsmama

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 25 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767668


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 25 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767664





> QUOTE (camfan @ Mar 31 2008, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556630





> What does the vet say?
> 
> Ollie is 8 1/2 to 9 lbs. My vet's office has a store and I go there fairly reguarly and put him on the scale while I'm there. It's one of those large scales down on the floor and it never gives a precise reading--always fluctuates between 8 1/2 and 9. We tried getting him on the small, kitty scale once and he'd have nothing of it, lol.[/B]



My Fred looks so much like your Ollie! I think he is going to hit about 8 lbs also. At 4 months, he weighs 6lbs 7 ounces. I bathed him today and he is a fluff ball--I have not have him groomed yet-so his hair is long--he is very active --could run in our large yard all day long. I think that I will just have a puppy cut as he is very active and I think that might be easier on both of us! Any advice to tell the groomer would be appreciated. Thanks 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your Fred will most likely be much more than 8 pounds full grown, because he's only 4 months old and already six pounds already. From what I learned on this forum, I think he'll be around 10-11 pounds. You just have more to love then! :wub2: LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a feeling that he is going to be a big boy also. His parents weigh about 5 lbs and his two sisters are tiny--he must be a throwback to someone! At any rate he is a joy and totally fearless-potty trained himself to the french doors in TWO days. I still keep newspapers down by the doors in case I miss his signal as he does not bark just goes to the door. Sleeps all night from about 10 to 7 no mess-I have papers in his room also. He is still a baby and I don't want to fuss at him for accidents when I am the one missing his cues. Puts himself to bed in his crate during the day-we keep the crate door open all the time. We have had lots of wonderful dogs in our 50 years of marriage but this one is truly unique!! Our neighbor gave him to us at 8 weeks as she had her house up for sale and had 4 Malties! Would not take money-said she wanted him to have a good home-I have no papers because she never registered the parents even tho she had paid over $1000 for each of them--go figure! I knew he was too young but she was in a tight spot so we took him. No crying --totally made himself at home--lucky us, huh! I don't want to sound gushy--but I guess that's what a Maltese does to his owner!


----------



## coconuts

Coconut is 3.8 lbs and she is 16 months old. I think she runs off her food as soon as she eats it LOL


----------



## littlemissy

Coquette weighs 4 pounds 1 ounce today.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 12 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789591


> Coquette weighs 4 pounds 1 ounce today.[/B]


Gigi weighs the same. She stopped growing at around 8 months old. She has grown a half once since I got her at 5.5 months.


----------



## frankie

jessica 16 months and 5.7 pound.  

frankie my yorkie 8 months and 4.4 pounds.


----------



## tealiemonster

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Apr 25 2009, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767711


> Coconut is 3.8 lbs and she is 16 months old. I think she runs off her food as soon as she eats it LOL[/B]


Bo-chan is 3.5 months old (born 21 Feb 09) and weighs 2.8 lbs. He was 2.2 at 3 months, so I estimate he'll be between 4 & 5 lbs as an adult. I am in awe of sweetsy Coconut at a featherweight 3.8 lbs at 16 months! But i'll love Bo at whatever size he becomes :wub: 

How much did Coconuts weigh at 3 months?


----------



## The A Team

Ava is now 2.94 lbs, she'll be 9 months old in 3 days. I sure hope she gets over three lbs before she decides to go into her first heat!!!!! I've been told she's got to be an ounce or two over 3 lbs before being spayed. :w00t:


----------



## LolasMom33

I had a similar situation. Lola's mom was 6.5 lbs and dad was 4.5lbs. Lola is currently 7.5 lbs and the vet says she should be full size. However, we saw another vet a while back who was sure she would grow to be about 12 lbs! Both are amazed at how lean she is. She is extremely active but eats like a little piggy! We usually get her out for a walk 2 times a day in addition to letting her run around in the backyard at least once everyday. Both vets are now sure she won't be much bigger, but as everyone is saying, I would love her at any size; she is my heart.

QUOTE (cindysilver @ Mar 31 2008, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=556725


> Jack's 10.5 pounds, a big boy. He's just over three years old now. Interestingly, his dad was 4 pounds and mom was 6 pounds -- somehow he wound up twice their size! My boyfriend and I say that he's a "throwback"! haha. He was twice the size of his littermates at birth, so the breeder knew that he'd be big -- but that's what I wanted, so I was glad. I didn't want to accidentally roll on my dog and squish him  And there's more to love!
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


----------



## Orla

Milo is 16 weeks and weighs just over 3lbs - I'd say he'll be about 5.5 - 6.5lbs fully grown


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom

Layla is now 11 lbs! She is a big girl but I love her with all my heart and am amazed everyday at how beautiful she is! I wouldn't change a thing about my little Layla Bunnie! :wub:


----------



## Mogwai

Well it's been awhile since I've been able to get online but thought I would update everyone on how big my little Mogwai is at a little over a year old ... he's a 10.5 lbs ... such a sweetie ... I'm glad he didn't stay tiny ... my family all have huge dogs and he would get hurt at family functions and out on walks .... he has no fear of anything or anyone


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 12 2009, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789641


> Ava is now 2.94 lbs, she'll be 9 months old in 3 days. I sure hope she gets over three lbs before she decides to go into her first heat!!!!! I've been told she's got to be an ounce or two over 3 lbs before being spayed. :w00t:[/B]



I just saw this older thread and noticed that on my last post Ava was 2.94 lbs in June. Now it's September 19th and she weighs 3 lbs. Actually yesterday it was 3.024 and she turned 1 year old this past week. Guess she'll always be "the baby" of the family. Arch is almost 10 lbs now, Abbs is 6 and Tink is 5 1/2.


----------



## rojenn

You have more than a wisp of a boy to :heart: ! His face sings the phrase "wise soul" with a smile. His look just makes me want to reach out and huuuuuuuggggggg him. What a doll!!!!!!


----------



## rojenn

P.S. Wisps are pretty wonderful,too! :Sunny Smile: I have a wisp of a girl. I just worry and wish there was more of her.


----------



## almitra

Pepper's 8 mos and almost 5 lbs. Little, light, and LIVELY!


----------



## princessre

I really should get a scale in this house, human or dog scale. I'm really curious what Casanova weighs. Last time we went to the vet's in May, he was 3.75 pounds, I think. He is definitely bigger now, but I have no idea by how much. I just add half a pound every 3 months when people ask me.


----------



## briones1980

I took Dexter and Rollo to their vet for boosters last week and they got weighed:


*Dexter is 12 pounds, Rollo is 8!!! *


I constantly get comments from anyone who sees them "why are they so big?" "are they bichons or poodles?" and to save time I've just nodded my head to the ones that guess them to be Havanese. In reality from what I've learned on SM since they're not AKC they most probably are mixed with something bigger and curlier (they don't don't have super straight hair either).

Their dad got them from a byb, although she was a sweet lady (I also met her) who tried showing her AKC malts or something ... I don't know, I found out she got out of "breeding" alltogether after two litters, one AKC, the other "CKC" and I don't mean Canadian. I'm not surprised that she got out, seems like a ton of work if you're not very serious. 

Learned the hard way about byb's... but these two guys are still awesome.


----------



## remy

lex's weight fluctuates from 3.2 - 3.8 lbs. don't think he'll get much bigger...maybe only to 4 lbs.


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou is hanging in at 3.96 lbs at 9 months old- she's had this weight since 7 months old but perhaps she'll put on some more before it's all over.


----------



## setell

Charlie is 5.6lbs at 16 weeks old. He'll be a big boy but I'm ok with that. More for me to snuggle with! :biggrin: I knew when I got him he'll be a big boy as his dad is big but I didn't wanted a smaller maltese too.


----------



## Orla

Milo was last weighed at 5 months old - 4.1lbs.


----------



## elly

Mercedes is 6.1, and she is 8 months old.


----------



## silverhaven

Cherry Lola is 15 wks and weighs in at 3lbs 7oz, quite big for an Angel, I am kinda hoping she slows down a lot, she has had a big growth spurt.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 27 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844017


> Cherry Lola is 15 wks and weighs in at 3lbs 7oz, quite big for an Angel, I am kinda hoping she slows down a lot, she has had a big growth spurt.[/B]


Milo grew very quickly between 13 and 16 weeks - he slowed down a lot then though.


----------



## Suzy

Ain at one year old weighs 5.3 lbs
Milou at 6 months last weighed in at 7.6lbs


----------



## LJSquishy

Preston's body structure has stayed small and compact, but he's gotten heavier and now weighs in at exactly 6lbs at almost 8 months old. He should be done growing as his line is known to mature very quickly.


----------



## angelgirl599

Lola grew a full pound the first month we had her from 3lbs to 4 lbs and then stopped for a few months and has gained a pound after her spay. She's now 5lbs at 7, almost 8 months.

I wouldn't worry about Cherry Lola's growth spurt too much.


----------



## silverhaven

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 28 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844711


> Lola grew a full pound the first month we had her from 3lbs to 4 lbs and then stopped for a few months and has gained a pound after her spay. She's now 5lbs at 7, almost 8 months.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Cherry Lola's growth spurt too much.[/B]


I would be happy with her stopping at 5lbs 7 for sure. Didn't really want her over 6, but Que sera sera I guess.


----------



## marleysmom

Prlnce Tobi weighs a whole 5 lbs. Pretty sure he's done growing so I'm stuck with this cute little man!


----------



## preciouspups

QUOTE (setell @ Oct 26 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843866


> Charlie is 5.6lbs at 16 weeks old. He'll be a big boy but I'm ok with that. More for me to snuggle with! :biggrin: I knew when I got him he'll be a big boy as his dad is big but I didn't wanted a smaller maltese too.[/B]


Tucker also was 5.6 at 17 weeks. He will be 2 yrs old in December and now weighs 9.4. His weight hasn't changed in a year or so. He is a solid dog, but not fat. Cooper is on the large size too at 7.2 lbs., but his frame seems smaller. Cooper is nearly 18 months, so he will likely remain at this weight.


----------



## njdrake

Zoey will be 5 next month and she's a little under 5 pounds.
Tess will be 3 in December and she weighs about 5 1/2 pounds ( I think a pound of its hair). 
Emy was 1 the 24th of this month, she was just at the vets Wednesday and weighted 2.8 pounds. She's a squirt!


----------



## Moxie'smom

mox is 6.5


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter is holding steady at his "he needs to loose 2 pounds to take pressure off his knees" 10 - 10.5 pounds! Next vet checkup is in December.


----------



## princessre

I think Casanova is around 4.9 pounds now. We went to a candy store and they actually let me put him on the candy scale :wacko1:


----------



## Alexa

Ullana weighs between 5,5 bis 6 pounds, I think she's a standard maltese!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## jenn78

My BabyDoll is 4.3 lbs and she is 14 months old



***** Revise, Babydoll is now 16 months old, her bday is 10-4-08 and she is 5.2lbs as of this am at the vets office!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I've had Gigi about a year, and she still fluxuates(sp?) between 3-4 lbs. The same clothes that she wore when she was a puppy still fit her the same. LOL That little squirt!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847751


> I've had Gigi about a year, and she still fluxuates(sp?) between 3-4 lbs. The same clothes that she wore when she was a puppy still fit her the same. LOL That little squirt! [/B]


awww!Tiny Gigi! 
Milo is over just 4lbs at 6 months. His lines stop growing pretty early so I'm worried that he won't make it to 5.5lbs.
Maltese over here are bigger.


----------



## NIMaltese

Tobi is almost 8 months and weighs 2Ib 7 last check.
He is such a picky eater though I'm not surprised.


----------



## misti9er

Jasper weighs 7 lbs ...somedays a little less and some days a little more but usually he pretty much stays at 7 lbs.. a lady who has a maltese that is 4 months old yelled over to me as I was carrying jasp out to the car "o wow I didnt realise maltese got that big".. I just laughed and said he was full grown and he weighs 7 lbs I asked the age of her furbaby and then told her that at 4 months he was a little under 2 lbs.. lol people are so rude sometimes :shocked:


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847774


> Tobi is almost 8 months and weighs 2Ib 7 last check.
> He is such a picky eater though I'm not surprised.
> 
> [/B]


I still can't believe how tiny he is!!

hows he getting on with the Burns?


----------



## NIMaltese

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 5 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847789


> QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847774





> Tobi is almost 8 months and weighs 2Ib 7 last check.
> He is such a picky eater though I'm not surprised.
> 
> [/B]


I still can't believe how tiny he is!!

hows he getting on with the Burns?
[/B][/QUOTE]

He likes the burns but he is still only eating on his terms. Yesterday he wouldn't eat before I took him to the groomers so he was there from 9am -2:30pm with no food  He was fine though, and when I got him home ignored his plate :/
Eventually I threw some kibble on the floor as he likes picking random stuff off the floor and eating it, and that worked.

Little monster!!  

He has grown since I first got him but not very much. Maybe he will have a spurt sometime!  x


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847650


> I think Casanova is around 4.9 pounds now. We went to a candy store and they actually let me put him on the candy scale :wacko1:[/B]


oh what cute boys get away with!


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Misti9er @ Nov 6 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847780


> Jasper weighs 7 lbs ...somedays a little less and some days a little more but usually he pretty much stays at 7 lbs.. a lady who has a maltese that is 4 months old yelled over to me as I was carrying jasp out to the car "o wow I didnt realise maltese got that big".. I just laughed and said he was full grown and he weighs 7 lbs I asked the age of her furbaby and then told her that at 4 months he was a little under 2 lbs.. lol people are so rude sometimes :shocked:[/B]


That lady was obnoxious.


----------



## Alexa

QUOTE (Snowball Pie @ Oct 27 2008, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658296


> Snowball weighs in at almost 5 1/2 pounds. He has maintained that weight for about a year or so. Because of gastric problems he has exprerienced since being a baby, and with his separation anxiety, I try to be careful with what he eats ... and, also with the kinds of treats he has.
> 
> Snowball will be three years old on February 19.
> 
> Marie[/B]


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 5 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847769


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847751





> I've had Gigi about a year, and she still fluxuates(sp?) between 3-4 lbs. The same clothes that she wore when she was a puppy still fit her the same. LOL That little squirt! [/B]


awww!Tiny Gigi! 
Milo is over just 4lbs at 6 months. His lines stop growing pretty early so I'm worried that he won't make it to 5.5lbs.
Maltese over here are bigger.
[/B][/QUOTE]

well that was a lie!! Got him weighed today - 4.9lbs at 6 months!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Terry36

Kodi weighs 6.7 lbs now at 12 months.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Little Dora weighed 2.4 pounds at her 9 week vet visit. She may be a bigger girl but I didn't want a little teeny thing anyway...I want her to be big and strong and healthy.  I love all the responses this thread has, it makes me want to chart everything and calculate averages for each age group!...I think I need to get back to work...


----------



## iheartbisou

I sneaked Bisou into my health club today to weigh her- I thought surely she was about 5lbs now...but she's not she's at 4.4 lbs and will be 11 months old tomorrow. Her growing hair makes her look like she has that extra 1/2 lb. though!


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 24 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854292


> I sneaked Bisou into my health club today to weigh her- I thought surely she was about 5lbs now...but she's not she's at 4.4 lbs and will be 11 months old tomorrow. Her growing hair makes her look like she has that extra 1/2 lb. though![/B]


Roxy weighs exactly the same as Bisou!


----------



## setell

I weigh Charlie few days ago on our digital scale and he weigh 7lbs. I am wondering if he’ll be a chunky boy or not as he just grew 0.7lbs in 5 weeks! He was 6.3lbs at 16 weeks when I took him to the vet and he’s 7lbs at 21 weeks (5 months old). I know he hasn’t grown length wise the past few weeks. I thought he was my chunky boy before I got him groomed! After he was groomed it looked like he shed a pound or two! I love watching him follow my fiancée around the apartment. Since he’s so short his legs are so cute when he’s walking/running!!!


----------



## setell

I weigh Charlie few days ago on our digital scale and he weigh 7lbs. I am wondering if he’ll be a chunky boy or not as he just grew 0.7lbs in 5 weeks! He was 6.3lbs at 16 weeks when I took him to the vet and he’s 7lbs at 21 weeks (5 months old). I know he hasn’t grown length wise the past few weeks. I thought he was my chunky boy before I got him groomed! After he was groomed it looked like he shed a pound or two! I love watching him follow my fiancée around the apartment. Since he’s so short his legs are so cute when he’s walking/running!!! 

EDIT: how do I delete double post? I can't find that function.


----------



## The A Team

Ava is now a year and 2 months old, I've weighed her every day for the past week - she's at 2.8 on my digital baby scale. A while ago she was 3 lbs, but not anymore....I keep trying to feed her by hand to make sure she gets enough. She's a very active happy healthy girl. I just hope she grows a little more.  .....did I mention that I love this little girl? :tender: 

While I'm at it, Abbey is up to 6 1/2 lbs, Archie is a whopping 9 1/2 lbs and Tink is 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 27 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855209


> Ava is now a year and 2 months old, I've weighed her every day for the past week - she's at 2.8 on my digital baby scale. A while ago she was 3 lbs, but not anymore....I keep trying to feed her by hand to make sure she gets enough. She's a very active happy healthy girl. I just hope she grows a little more.  .....did I mention that I love this little girl? :tender:
> 
> While I'm at it, Abbey is up to 6 1/2 lbs, Archie is a whopping 9 1/2 lbs and Tink is 5 1/2 lbs.[/B]


OMG, 2.8 pounds? :happy: She is a perfect happy healthy itty bitty thing. Lucky you!!


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 27 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855211


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 27 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855209





> Ava is now a year and 2 months old, I've weighed her every day for the past week - she's at 2.8 on my digital baby scale. A while ago she was 3 lbs, but not anymore....I keep trying to feed her by hand to make sure she gets enough. She's a very active happy healthy girl. I just hope she grows a little more.  .....did I mention that I love this little girl? :tender:
> 
> While I'm at it, Abbey is up to 6 1/2 lbs, Archie is a whopping 9 1/2 lbs and Tink is 5 1/2 lbs.[/B]


OMG, 2.8 pounds? :happy: She is a perfect happy healthy itty bitty thing. Lucky you!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Itty Bitty is exactly what she is! I love her this way, but when we're in the show ring....I almost feel a little embarrassed because she's half the size of everyone else!!!!! :blush: At home I adore her though :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 1 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846157


> Hunter is holding steady at his "he needs to loose 2 pounds to take pressure off his knees" 10 - 10.5 pounds! Next vet checkup is in December.[/B]



Hunter sounds EXACTLY like Micky. His vet said the same thing, and their weights are almost the same.


----------



## almitra

Pepper's over 10 mos and exactly 4.9 lbs..thought surely she was 5 lbs, but I guess she never did make that. Oh well....happy, energetic little girl even if she isn't a solid Fiver.


----------



## foreverjaded

Munchie is 4lbs soaking wet. HAHa


----------



## Dora's Mom

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850493


> Little Dora weighed 2.4 pounds at her 9 week vet visit. She may be a bigger girl but I didn't want a little teeny thing anyway...I want her to be big and strong and healthy.  I love all the responses this thread has, it makes me want to chart everything and calculate averages for each age group!...I think I need to get back to work...[/B]


Dora is now 13 weeks old and had her second vet visit this morning. She weighs 5 pounds!!! :new_shocked: At this point she's not fat but has gotten a LITTLE bit taller and a lot LONGER! If she keeps this up she'll be a fluffy little weenie-dog.


----------



## almitra

Wow! Just more to love, isn't that right? :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom

QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 4 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858216


> Wow! Just more to love, isn't that right? :wub: [/B]



Yeah she's still my cutie pie :wub: I wonder if I'm feeding her too much and making her grow too fast? Is that even possible? I know how to check to see if she's overweight (feel her ribs) and I can feel them easily. The vet didnt seem concerned, but she doubled her weight in a month! Is that normal?


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 4 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858217


> QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 4 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858216





> Wow! Just more to love, isn't that right? :wub: [/B]



Yeah she's still my cutie pie :wub: I wonder if I'm feeding her too much and making her grow too fast? Is that even possible? I know how to check to see if she's overweight (feel her ribs) and I can feel them easily. The vet didnt seem concerned, but she doubled her weight in a month! Is that normal?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nah, she's just relatively a big girl. If you were feeding her too much, she would get overweight. Enjoy your cuddles with your "big" girl! :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep

Libby weighs 3 pounds 7 oz. She'll be one year in March. I wonder if she'll get any bigger?


----------



## carter_amy

My max is 2 1/2 and around 9 pounds.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847650


> I think Casanova is around 4.9 pounds now. We went to a candy store and they actually let me put him on the candy scale :wacko1:[/B]


Apparently the candy store is overcharging for their candy by the pound.  At the vet Casanova weighed in at 4.5 pounds. 
He's 1 year, 4 months old.


----------



## arommie

Last month while we were getting our H3N8 shots the girls got weighed. Tuni is 4.4 lbs and Isa is 12.4 lbs both at a year and a half.


----------



## Cosy

Cosy went to the vet yesterday. She weighs a whopping 4 lbs. STILL. She's four years old.


----------



## Johita

This Monday (11/7) before getting neutered, Aolani weighed in at 4.4 lbs. He had gone down from 4.8 in about a month. He is a bit over 7 months now.


----------



## Lesley

Bailey is 17 months and she weighs 7.4 lbs!


----------



## coco

> Cosy went to the vet yesterday. She weighs a whopping 4 lbs. STILL. She's four years old.
> [/quote
> 
> Coco went to the vet on Wednesday and weighed in at 5 pounds. She's getting too chunky trying to keep up with Lola. :-(


----------



## michellerobison

Many pet quality Maltese ,like mine, seem to be a bit heavier than the show dogs. I've had a few people rudly comment mine aren't good quality since they're larger than the average Malt.But I don't mind,I'd rather have them a little hardier. They can play,rough house and I don't have to worry as much they'll get hurt. They've even gotten stepped on a couple times and no injuries,thankfully.
My first 2 Malts are 7 pounds and 9 pounds the 2 rescues are 6 pounds and 3½ pounds. The rescues seem to be well filled out,not emaciated. 
Rylee the 3½ pounder is so delicate,he has a hard time jumping on the sofa or climbing steps,even small ones. You have to be careful combing him or his little knees will pop.I end up carrying him a lot since he's so small. I love to carry him but I constantly worry about him.

I thought I wanted a tiny one until I met a lady who had a teacup size and the sweet little thing,beautiful as she was ,wouldn't last 5 minutes rough housing and bounding in the yard with my girls. The lady said she really had to be careful w/ her all the time,so I'm glad mine a little more stout.
Sasha,the heavier one got up to 10½ pounds,she wasn't fat but she seemed thick in the middle but we have her on a consistant walking regimin and she dropped 1½,it wasn't much but her belly looks trimmer now and she seems to walk better.

I think Malts are beautiful in any size,as long as they're healthy, mine are large by the standards,but I figure ,more to love...


----------



## michellerobison

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 10 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860701


> Cosy went to the vet yesterday. She weighs a whopping 4 lbs. STILL. She's four years old.[/B]


She is sooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 18 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864226


> Coco went to the vet on Wednesday and weighed in at 5 pounds. She's getting too chunky trying to keep up with Lola. :-([/B]


I have always heard that dogs eat more in groups too! Coco is gorgeous at any weight!


----------



## waggybaby

Sasha will be 6 months old Jan 9th and she weighs 3.5 lbs.
Anyone know what age the pups reach there full weight and size?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 19 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864392


> Sasha will be 6 months old Jan 9th and she weighs 3.5 lbs.
> Anyone know what age the pups reach there full weight and size?[/B]


My baby was that at 6 months old. My baby has grown about a half a pound since then. I think you mentioned she was an Angel pup? Angels usually(or they used to) are slow growers and grow well through their second year, it depends on the lines. Your baby will probably be 4-4.5 pounds when grown.


----------



## almitra

Pepper reached full size around 8 mos, according to her vet. She is holding steady at 4.9 lbs......just can't seem to quite make it to an even 5...LOL!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 19 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864392


> Sasha will be 6 months old Jan 9th and she weighs 3.5 lbs.
> Anyone know what age the pups reach there full weight and size?[/B]


Casanova was exactly 3.5 pounds when he came to me at 6 months, so Sasha might be around 4.5-5 pounds when she's done growing. (I'm assuming Casanova is not totally done growing). Of course Bonnie will know best because they do not share a sire or dam. The whole growing well into second year thing on Angels I have noticed a little bit more on the smaller pups that get to 4 pounds. Casanova has not grown very much in his second year so far at all.


----------



## remy

3.5 lbs at 11 months and 2 weeks old


----------



## harmonicker

Sunny weighs in at about 6lbs


----------



## moshi melo

Shiloh is 6 months and she weighs 2.8 lbs...she is a ball of fur! lol


----------



## remy

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 22 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865716


> Shiloh is 6 months and she weighs 2.8 lbs...she is a ball of fur! lol[/B]


aww soooo cute and small!!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE


> Coco went to the vet on Wednesday and weighed in at 5 pounds. She's getting too chunky trying to keep up with Lola. :-([/B]



Oh, sure! Blame it on the new kid on the block.  I'm glad Coco is liking her sister and her food.


----------



## cyndrae

Lilly is 3 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## thach8

Diamond is a robust 7 pound darling at 2.5 yrs  But, she is not a show dog, she's been bred as a pet maltese.


----------



## njdrake

Zoey is 5 and weighs 5 pounds.

Emy is 14 months old and she weighs 2.8 pounds. 

Tess has gained almost a pound in the past year. She's 3 years old and weighs about 5 1/2 pounds. I think her weight would be ideal if she would lose about 1/2 pound and we're working on it.


----------



## briones1980

Since Chowder had a doctor visit today I can report that he's at 5.8 pounds. I think he's gained like .3 pounds then since I've had him, little treat hound that he is lately (rehearsing lots of his new tricks lately for his charlie bear crackers).


----------



## nostresstoday

Miss Miley is 7 months old and weighs 3lbs 4 oz. Well, that is what she weighed at the vets a couple of weeks ago.
(I thought I'd update. January 30th Miley at the post office scales weighs 4 lbs. I don't know how long she is but she stretches out like a cat and looks really long.) I'd swear she is a cat sometimes.


----------



## mama2lillie

Lillie is 15 months and weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I weighed my girls last night so I thought that I would update.

Maggie will be 3 in March and weighs 5.8lbs (5lb 13oz)
Abbie will be 2 in April and weighs 3.35lbs (3lb 6oz)


----------



## Bethy

Penelope is 6 months old and weighs 3.9lbs. I wonder how big she will get :confused1:


----------



## CarolynAnn

Rocky is 4.2 pounds of dyno-mite!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Bogie is 1 year 5 months old and weighs 4.5 lbs. 

I put him on Orijen at 10 months but I think his hair has thinned and his stools have gotten loose within the past month. I'm switching him back to Royal Canin (adult now, not puppy) because that is what his breeder recommended. He has been going nuts over the new food and even spit out the Orijen to get to the RC while picking through the kibble in his bowl tonight.


----------



## aspen

Coco weighs 3 1/2 lbs. at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## princessre

Bijou is 2 pounds 5 ounces. She'll be 6 months next week.


----------



## bellasmummy

Bella is 7 years and weighs 5.5lbs Mya is almost 9 months and weighs 6lbs and floee is the wee chubby chops in the family! shes 1 at the end of next month and is 7 and a half lbs. She was 8 and a bit at one point so 7 and half is a bit better!


----------



## iheartbisou

Went to the Vet today and Bisou is at 4.6 lbs at 13 months. 

(the scale kept going back between 2kg and 2.1kgs- so I'm just going to say 2.1kgs=4.6lbs)


----------



## jen_hedz

Ellie is 2 years old and weighs between 5.5 and 6 pounds, depending on how many extra treats I give her :biggrin: Lexi will be six months old next week and she weighs 3 pounds 9 ounces.


----------



## Orla

I have no idea what weight Milo is now - must get him weighed soon!
I'm guessing 5.5 - 6lbs but we'll see!


----------



## Purple-peep

Libby is exactly 4 pounds at 11 months old. Perfect size for me. She was so tiny when we got her and I was scared of her small size LOL!

I don't think she'll get any bigger but she does like her cookies so who knows


----------



## gypsyqueen

I have a teapot shes 12 pounds of pure love


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 7 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893195


> I have a teapot shes 12 pounds of pure love[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

I just weighed Ava again today.....she's 1 and 1/2 years old now and weighs 3.0 lbs.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

my dolce is 2 lbs 13 oz .


----------



## Snow White

Romo is 6 1/2 months old and weighs 3lbs 5 oz.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i must say Romo looks adorable in his yankee jersey !!!


----------



## remy

uniquelovdolce said:


> i must say Romo looks adorable in his yankee jersey !!!


i agree! romo is such a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588

i love going through this thread and seeing all the range. leila is 2 pounds 4 oz at almost 6 months. She's 7'' tall and 8'' long.


----------



## fach

Dixie is 5.5 LB at 5 years old , and Lilly is 3lb at 7 months


----------



## barefoot contessa

My 1st maltese which I can hardly wait to get on Monday, March 29th weighs 2 lbs 3 0z at 12 weeks but her breeder said she is charting at 5 and a half pounds.:chili: My yorkie Tessa is only 3 pounds full grown. I hope the chili means happy and excited. I am over the moon about getting my 1st maltese daughter.


----------



## roxybaby22

barefoot contessa said:


> My 1st maltese which I can hardly wait to get on Monday, March 29th weighs 2 lbs 3 0z at 12 weeks but her breeder said she is charting at 5 and a half pounds.:chili: My yorkie Tessa is only 3 pounds full grown. I hope the chili means happy and excited. I am over the moon about getting my 1st maltese daughter.


Sounds great, and yes, that chili does mean excited! :chili: 

Who'd you end up going with? Congrats!!! :chili:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Delilah is weighing in at 2.4 lbs at 18 weeks.


----------



## EmmasMommy

Twinkle is 2.6 lbs (6 months old), Mimi is 3.6 lb (10 months old) , Emma is just under 7 lb (2 years old)


----------



## TraceyTracey

Daisy is 9 months old and weighs 5 lb 8 ounces and has done since Christmas. I think this is her ideal weight, she does not carry any fat and the vet says she is a good weight. I see her sister and brother regularly and they are a few pounds heavier. I was told by the breeder that she would weigh from 4 to 5 lbs fully grown so I am happy that she has passed that. I like her size and weight. 

I had her spayed 2 weeks ago so I will keep an eye on her weight, I have read that spayed dogs can put on a little weight.. not sure if this is correct though.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce was 2.13 oz last but i think he weighs a lil bit more now . he is 18 wks


----------



## The A Team

Ava still hanging at 3 lbs at 1 1/2 years old. But she's a feisty little thing :wub:


----------



## maltemom09

Bailey is right around 8 pounds. More than I had hoped he would be and IMO he even looks very healthy at this weight. Plus I'm a bit more comfortable as I don't feel as though he is so fragile.


----------



## resQme

*At 17 months*

kyler is 10 lbs, not fat, just big. His parents were 6lbsand 4 lbs..... I love his size....


----------



## daynies

Kopi is 6 pounds at 7 months and Kea his sister is 7 pounds at 7 years old. :] i love my big boy...


----------



## barefoot contessa

Halle is 4 and a half months old and weighs 3 pounds 4 ounces.


----------



## Juanelle

Coconut is 1.5 yrs. old and 6lbs and very active!


----------



## Jane and Franklin

Eek! You folks better take a seat, maltese are bigger in Australia. Franklin is 5 years old and usually weighs between 7.5 and 7.7 kg. Yep KILOS. So that's about 17 pounds. Over this side of the pond, he's an average size maltese.

He's not fat. His regular vet has called him "a brick with legs", but his new IMS would like him to lose .5 - 1kg.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

At almost 7 months- Delilah is 3.5 lbs.


----------



## princessre

Bijou is 3.3 pounds at 10 months old.


----------



## Cute Chloe

I was mailing some packages at the local UPS store and the owner let me place Chloe on their digital scale. Chloe is just a hair under 4 pounds. I hope she eats more because every time i pick her up, I could feel all her ribs.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

Ponyo is 4 1/2 months and weighes 2.2lbs =)


----------



## bonsmom

Rocco is 4.5 months and weighs six pounds!:w00t:


----------



## Cosy

Cosy is 3.80 lbs right now. She always weighs a tiny bit less in the summer. Usually she's 4 lbs on the nose. I think she's slimming down for her bikini. Ha!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Zoe is 6 1/2 and maintains at a svelte 8lbs 14 oz., give or take an ounce. She's not overweight, but just a larger girl. Jett is 4 yrs old and was 5lbs 3 ounces the last time I weighed him. I have a hard time keeping weight on him. His ribs stick out. The more I feed him, the more he poohs and just doesn't gain weight. When I do manage to put an ounce or 2 on him, I notice it over his spine and belly. But those ribs are still very prominent. Callie is almost 10 months now and is maintaining at 3lbs 13 oz. I really hope she gets to 4 lbs. I never really wanted a teeny tiny one. But I met her in person and fell in love. So...I've got a teeny one.


----------



## The A Team

Ava is 21 months now and is still hanging in at 3 lbs on the nose.

But Archie is getting FAT! Guess we need to more walking and less eating....he's around 10 lbs.

Abbey is looking good at 6 1/2 lbs and 5 1/2 years old

Tink, he never stops running - he's around 5 1/2 lbs. Who know how hold the knucklehead is. :wub:


----------



## princessre

I forgot to say that Casanova has been eating a ton more since Bijou got here, and he is 4.85 pounds now. :wub:


----------



## Alice Ana

Alice weighs 2.3lbs at 3 months old with her harness on.


----------



## TheMunchkin

Fendi is 8 pounds, 4 years old.


----------



## MomZof3

Sophie weighs 5.3 at 9 months.


----------



## DebbieG

*How Much Does Your Dog Weigh?*

Chewie is right at 5 pounds and he was a year old on June 20, 2010. I was hoping he would be a little bit bigger, but I don't know if Malts continue to grow after a year or not.


----------



## DebbieG

What is an Angel malt?
I guess Chewie is really an average size @ 5 pounds. My friend has two Malts -- they are about 8 years old and have some health problems (one is on cortisone) and they are so much bigger than Chewie. They must weight over 10 pounds each. Chewie is really tough though. He can run around with my 2 grandsons for hours. He loves to play with other dogs too. He also loves to get really dirty! I keep him in a puppy cut for that reason.


----------



## princessre

DebbieG said:


> What is an Angel malt?


I think Angel malt is referring to a malt from Bonnie's Angels in FL.


----------



## almitra

Took baby Luigi, 5 mos and 1 week old now, to PetSmart today for a new harness. Used thir vet scales to weigh him--He weighs in at exactly 4.5 lbs sans his harness, collar, etc.


----------



## The trio

My piper weighs a little over 3 pounds at almost 4 months now. Can some experienced malt owner tell me what they think she will max out at??
We are on cape cod and having a ball so far. She is having a great time on the private beach and even going without a leash sticking with us every step of the way! We stopped at a store in town and all 4 of us got matching shirts....pics to follow!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

DebbieG said:


> What is an Angel malt?
> I guess Chewie is really an average size @ 5 pounds. My friend has two Malts -- they are about 8 years old and have some health problems (one is on cortisone) and they are so much bigger than Chewie. They must weight over 10 pounds each. Chewie is really tough though. He can run around with my 2 grandsons for hours. He loves to play with other dogs too. He also loves to get really dirty! I keep him in a puppy cut for that reason.


Hi! :Welcome 4: I don't know if I welcomed you already, LOL. Chewie is an average weight for a malt and really adorable. Rocky is 5.2 at nine months old. I'm getting him a puppy cut tomorrow for the same reason, lol.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

The trio said:


> My piper weighs a little over 3 pounds at almost 4 months now. Can some experienced malt owner tell me what they think she will max out at??
> We are on cape cod and having a ball so far. She is having a great time on the private beach and even going without a leash sticking with us every step of the way! We stopped at a store in town and all 4 of us got matching shirts....pics to follow!


Oh I can't wait to see those pictures!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

At nine months old today....Rocky is 5lbs. 2 oz.:wub:


----------



## Kitkat

Snowy will be 4 months old on July 4 and he weighs 5.8 lbs. I can't believe it!! But he's the "runt" of his litter as his littermates all weigh more. We still all think he's a tiny doggy though. I wonder what he'll wind up weighing when he's fully grown ?


----------



## yeagerbum

Yeager just turned 6 months and weighs 6.35 lbs  I think it's a perfect size for him, and I actually hope he'll grow just a little bit more.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i have no idea what dolce is weighing right now but he is heavier ..


----------



## silverhaven

Lola was weighed at the vets yesterday and was 7lbs 8oz according to the vet that is her ideal body weight for her frame, she hasn't grown any for a while so I think we are done at that. She will be a year old in a few days.


----------



## Cheri&Vi

WHen I first got Vi (from a puppy mill breeder...long story, I rescued her) she was obese at 13 lbs. Now she's down to about 8.5-9 lbs and she's 5 now


----------



## Rocky's Mom

That is a perfect weight...I wish Rocky would gain a little more, but he hasn't in months. He's just a lean machine!:HistericalSmiley:



silverhaven said:


> Lola was weighed at the vets yesterday and was 7lbs 8oz according to the vet that is her ideal body weight for her frame, she hasn't grown any for a while so I think we are done at that. She will be a year old in a few days.


----------



## almitra

I wish Pepper would put on a pound....she's still at 4.8 and needs some more "padding"...LOL!


----------



## mary-anderson

Had to take Chloe to the vet yesterday, I thought she had an
ear infection but nope just over reactive Mom. Anyway she's
11 months and weighed in at 7.9lb.


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel is 4 1/2 months old and weighs exactly 4 pounds today! I think he will weigh between 6-6 1/2 lbs. at maturity!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

A week and 1/2 ago I took Ponyo in for her shots and check up, her little fat butt gained 0.2oz!!! (being sarcastic!) My little princess is now weighing in at 2.4 lbs!


----------



## kissmyhorse

Roxy has put on soooo much weight and muscle (she was severely emaciated when she came into the rescue) She is now a whopping 5.0 lbs!!!:two thumbs up: She is still gaining her muscle mass back but she has come a loooong way. I estimate she will weigh between 5.2-5.7 lbs when fully recovered :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears

Noelle weighs 5lbs 6oz and Riley weighs 5lbs 15oz i think Chloe is about 61/2lbs i should take her and get her weighed.


----------



## Canada

The pups are going to the V-E-T tomorrow 
so I shall have them weighed then.


----------



## Sandcastles

Our little girl is 3 months old and weighs in at 2.4 lbs. I'm hoping that she'll grow to be bigger than that - her brother is a whopping 17 lbs - he's a Shih Tzu/ Bichon mix -


----------



## bluebuzz81

My boy dog weighs around 3.5 to 3.8 pounds and my girl dog around 4.2 or 4.5 pounds. they are around 2 years old.


----------



## binniebee

Midis weighed 4.4 lbs at 3 mos and at 3 yrs is hitting about 11-12 lbs (and not overweight/fat according to the Vet)!!! Supposed to have topped out at 5.5 lbs (according to the breeder) but, uh, no. No where near that. He's my precious little baby and I love him to death, but seriously it is getting more difficult to pick him up (which he expects everytime I come home from being out). He's a sweetheart but I can't imagine that the breeder (a champion show breeder who is not an amateur, although I did buy a "pet quality" up front) wouldn't have a clue as to how large this one would get. I'm no expert but this is the 2nd Malt I've had. The first (I was very uninformed at that time) I bought from a home of a person that just bred her male & female (apparently no thought to champions or blood lines). He lived to be 14 1/2 yrs old and topped out at about 8 lbs.


----------



## coco

Just had my Coco to the vet on Friday. It's diet time for my little girl. She weighed in a 5 3/4 pounds.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wow, interesting. At least they are healthy, right? More of him to love.:HistericalSmiley:




binniebee said:


> Midis weighed 4.4 lbs at 3 mos and at 3 yrs is hitting about 11-12 lbs (and not overweight/fat according to the Vet)!!! Supposed to have topped out at 5.5 lbs (according to the breeder) but, uh, no. No where near that. He's my precious little baby and I love him to death, but seriously it is getting more difficult to pick him up (which he expects everytime I come home from being out). He's a sweetheart but I can't imagine that the breeder (a champion show breeder who is not an amateur, although I did buy a "pet quality" up front) wouldn't have a clue as to how large this one would get. I'm no expert but this is the 2nd Malt I've had. The first (I was very uninformed at that time) I bought from a home of a person that just bred her male & female (apparently no thought to champions or blood lines). He lived to be 14 1/2 yrs old and topped out at about 8 lbs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

May I suggest Jenny Craig? :HistericalSmiley:



coco said:


> Just had my Coco to the vet on Friday. It's diet time for my little girl. She weighed in a 5 3/4 pounds.


----------



## almitra

Luigi is exactly 6 mos today (I weigh them monthly) and weighs 4.8 lbs. Pepper is also 4.8, but she is almost 18 mos.


----------



## starry

Holly is 6 1/2 at almost 3 yrs. My how time flies...
Starry R.I.P. At 6 lbs (11 mo). 
Also I have a Lhasa at 17-18lbs 9 yrs old.
Interestingly, Holly's legs are longer than my Lhasa Dayzie's!
She is a sweetie to Holly (the boss).
I think everyones malts are so darling.


----------



## Cheri

Vi was just weighed at the vets when I got her comfortis and she is 9.5 pounds! And she's 5


----------



## barefoot contessa

Halle is now 6 months old and weighs 3 and a half pounds.


----------



## denise&chico

chico is 7 and half


----------



## CharleyFirpo

Since I started this thread Charley gained a little, he's now between 12.6 and 13 lbs. I don't get it, he is being walked regularly and I'm limiting his treat intake....


----------



## Purple-peep

Are there any dry cookies out there to help keep the weight level? Libby loves her cookies. She gets one each time she poties outside or inside on the pad.


----------



## Cosy

Purple-peep said:


> Are there any dry cookies out there to help keep the weight level? Libby loves her cookies. She gets one each time she poties outside or inside on the pad.


I would break the cookies apart and just use bits of it each time since it puts weight on her.


----------



## Purple-peep

Thanks Cosy! That's what we've been doing. Even the small bones are big so usually we get three out of one. She demands those cookies and waits/cries near the cupboard until she gets one.


----------



## LJSquishy

Purple-peep said:


> Are there any dry cookies out there to help keep the weight level? Libby loves her cookies. She gets one each time she poties outside or inside on the pad.


Hmm, I'm not sure about dry ones specifically...maybe Sojos Good Dog treats, broken into thirds, I used to buy those in the Blueberry Cobbler flavor.

I'm a huge fan of Zuke's Mini Naturals as they are soft (which my dogs love) and only 2 calories per full size piece. I cut them into 4 pieces so each piece is .5 calories.


----------



## lisaj1354

Pepper is 7.5 lbs and will be 2 in December.


----------



## The A Team

Holy cow, I just went back through this thread to see how my much my dogs have gained!

3/31/08
Archie 7 1/2 - 8 lbs
Abbey 5 lbs
Tink 5 lbs


4/14/09
Archie 9 1/2 lbs
Abbey 6 lbs
Tink 6 lbs
Ava 2.5 lbs at 7 mo

Now (8/27/10)
Archie 10 lbs
Abbey 7 lbs
Tink 6 lbs
Ava 2.8 lbs

Archie and Abbey are putting on too much weight! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

That is great growth! Pat, how do you fatten them up? How much does your 6lb Tink eat? Rocky has been 5lbs. for the past five months. He won't go on ounce over. He eats 1/4 cup of Spot's Stew Kibble twice a day. I also add a little tiny bit of canned Spot's Stew or NB with it every once in a while. Is he not eating enough? I'd like to get him to 6lbs, he's so long (12 in. from neck to tail) and skinny!


----------



## donnanj

Brooklyn is 5.5 to 6lbs


----------



## malteseboy22

Max is about 8 lbs I charted him from a puppy and he was supposed to be 4lbs. huh...lol


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Tmbs


----------



## pammy4501

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Tmbs


What is this Tmbs? I keep seeing this in your posts. Please enlighten.


----------



## Dogwriter

I was wondering that as well.


----------



## princessre

Urban Dictionary has TMBS as "too much BS"? Surely not.


----------



## mysugarbears

princessre said:


> Urban Dictionary has TMBS as "too much BS"? Surely not.


 
Probably is, here's a link explaining why it may be: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/72-sm-contributors-forum/108029-a.html


----------



## starry

Purple-peep said:


> Are there any dry cookies out there to help keep the weight level? Libby loves her cookies. She gets one each time she poties outside or inside on the pad.



:thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:same with mine! And I mean outside the pad.


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky was at the vets the other day and weighed 11.6 He is around 6 years old.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

The A Team said:


> Holy cow, I just went back through this thread to see how my much my dogs have gained!
> 
> 3/31/08
> Archie 7 1/2 - 8 lbs
> Abbey 5 lbs
> Tink 5 lbs
> 
> 
> 4/14/09
> Archie 9 1/2 lbs
> Abbey 6 lbs
> Tink 6 lbs
> Ava 2.5 lbs at 7 mo
> 
> Now (8/27/10)
> Archie 10 lbs
> Abbey 7 lbs
> Tink 6 lbs
> Ava 2.8 lbs
> 
> Archie and Abbey are putting on too much weight! :w00t::w00t:


OK, I want to know WHAT you are feeding them, because I cannot get Rocky to gain any weight. He's five pounds, long and lean. I'd like him to gain at least one pound more! He's still a picky eater. I feed him Halo Salmon kibble for puppies. He eats 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day if I'm lucky!:blink:


----------



## beckybc03

Lilly was at the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 4.8lbs. She has lost a pound since beginning treatment for hypothyroid.

I hate how everyone always asks if she is a "teacup" Maltese because she is so small.


----------



## edelweiss

beckybc03 said:


> Lilly was at the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 4.8lbs. She has lost a pound since beginning treatment for hypothyroid.
> 
> I hate how everyone always asks if she is a "teacup" Maltese because she is so small.


Kitzi thinks of her more of a "latte" --yumm.


----------



## The A Team

Rocky's Mom said:


> OK, I want to know WHAT you are feeding them, because I cannot get Rocky to gain any weight. He's five pounds, long and lean. I'd like him to gain at least one pound more! He's still a picky eater. I feed him Halo Salmon kibble for puppies. He eats 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day if I'm lucky!:blink:


I free feed Innova kibble (which I may have to pick up one of these days)

Archie gobbles his Merrick's Turducken or Grammy's pot pie Canned food each evening (and now is gobbling the Dr. Harvey's I've stared making). Then he prowls around looking for other unguarded uneaten food bowls :w00t:

Abbey is a "Treat" kind of girl. She'd rather eat dessert instead of dinner.

And Stan is home all day - he gives them all a taste of whatever he's eating during the day!!! :smilie_tischkante: I'd rather have them on the thinner side, instead of over weight - but (with Stan) I'm fighting a losing battle. :angry:


----------



## MillieMoo

Millie weighs 3lbs06oz. She's 6months and the vet said she shouldn't grow much bigger now. Tiny little girl <3


----------



## Johita

@1.5years old Aolani is weighing in at a whopping 6lbs. He's been 6 lbs for about 5 months now. Guess this is the weight he should be.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

At one year Rocky weighs 5lbs.3oz, and yes, I'm counting the ounces!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

At 11 months Delilah is a whopping 4lb 2 oz now


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

beckybc03 said:


> Lilly was at the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 4.8lbs. She has lost a pound since beginning treatment for hypothyroid.
> 
> I hate how everyone always asks if she is a "teacup" Maltese because she is so small.


 
But she is within the breed standard for weight. I get this a lot with Delilah too. I think it's that most people are use to seeing Maltese that are above the breed standard and that's ok. My sheltie is deffinately above breed standard- height wise and she has prick ears.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Mindi weighs 6.5 lbs


----------



## TB.TL

There are way too many posts for me to check through them all, even though I'm sure someone posted it somewhere. My mom said she read somewhere that if a Maltese is truly purebred, he or she will not weigh more than seven pounds (I think it was seven). Is this true? Just curious.

Weighed the pups at the vet on Wednesday. Both girls are a teeny bit over three pounds, within one ounce of each other.  I thought Tinker was definitely heavier but she barely barely was. Tiger Lily is a bit longer, though, and the vet thinks she will be taller, too. I can't wait to see what they look like as grown pups, even though I do enjoy them being teeny.


----------



## k/c mom

TB.TL said:


> There are way too many posts for me to check through them all, even though I'm sure someone posted it somewhere. My mom said she read somewhere that if a Maltese is truly purebred, he or she will not weigh more than seven pounds (I think it was seven). *Is this true? Just curious*.
> 
> Weighed the pups at the vet on Wednesday. Both girls are a teeny bit over three pounds, within one ounce of each other.  I thought Tinker was definitely heavier but she barely barely was. Tiger Lily is a bit longer, though, and the vet thinks she will be taller, too. I can't wait to see what they look like as grown pups, even though I do enjoy them being teeny.


No, it's not true.


----------



## MaxnMinnie

Max weighs 7 pounds. i think he's tiny haha i can't imagine the wee little bits on SM they must be so small!


----------



## Orla

Don't think I have posted in this thread since Milo was a puppy!

He is 20 months old now and weighs 6.2lbs.
Just a tiny bit bigger than his predicted weight.

His breeder said 5 - 6lbs when he was a baby and I predicted 5.5lbs - so almost right!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im not sure how much dolce weighs , i will next month when i take him for his annual check up.. i think he weighs like 4 lbs but my uncle picked him up yesterday said he doesnt think he weighs 4 lbs ,


----------



## MissMaltese

5ibs 14ounces. She gained weight woo hoo!!!


----------



## The A Team

Guess I need to report that since Ava has been spayed a few months ago....she is up to 3 1/2 lbs from 3:w00t:. The girl LOVES to eat!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie

2.7 lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## angelsugar

Both my dogs are piglets!

Only Elliott is a BIG piglet. He weighs 7 lbs.

Victor is tiny...he weighs 3.5 lbs.

Just think...El is twice as big as Victor. Hahahaha :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball is six pounds. A few months ago, he lost one half pound, which is a lot for him ... but, since then he is feeling better and he gained the weight back. He maintains his weight perfectly as long as he does not have a tummy problem. He's six pounds of pure love!


----------



## Grizz

Oscar is a whopping 2.5 lbs! But he thinks he's about 150!


----------



## JChess

Zeus is 6.8 as of his last visit but he doesn't seem too chubby


----------



## aspen

Coco is 1 12 yrs. and weighs 4lbs. 3 oz.


----------



## jpupart

Candy is 7 months and weighs 3.8 pounds.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Rocky gained some weight!*

He was around 5lbs and now he is 5.6....he's eating better these days!:chili:


----------



## Bliss

She is about 4 and almost 12 months. Shes a fussy eater though, practically have to beg her to eat. She was the smallest of the litter and the breeder said she won't get any heavier than 4 pounds but I still worry she doesn't eat enough.


----------



## TheMunchkin

Wow! Everyone's fluffs are tiny compared to mine! Even the so-called "big" ones. Mine is a whopping 8.5 pounds! I think we both need to go on a diet. Lol


----------



## socalyte

Cozette was about 2.2 pounds at 5 months. 

My vet says she will be about 5 pounds, which surprised me. The breeder said she wouldn't get larger than 3 pounds-- which is why she couldn't show her. Now, I don't care, 3 pounds or 5 pounds, it's all fine if she is healthy. The vet also said she seemed younger than the 5 months I was told she is because she didn't have her adult teeth yet. My vet's best friend used to raise Malts and is very familiar with them, so I was a little confused about what she said. What do you all think?


----------



## Peace23

Frankie is 1 and weighs about 4.5 lbs. I was afraid he would be less than 4 lbs when he was younger. He's healthy and happy. People still comment on his small size but as a pup he was practically invisible and I really couldn't wait for him to pack on the pounds.


----------



## moshi melo

Can't remember if I ever wrote on this. Shiloh is 1.5 years old and weighs 3.8 lbs, she's tall and skinny.


----------



## princessre

socalyte said:


> Cozette was about 2.2 pounds at 5 months.
> 
> My vet says she will be about 5 pounds, which surprised me. The breeder said she wouldn't get larger than 3 pounds-- which is why she couldn't show her. Now, I don't care, 3 pounds or 5 pounds, it's all fine if she is healthy. The vet also said she seemed younger than the 5 months I was told she is because she didn't have her adult teeth yet. My vet's best friend used to raise Malts and is very familiar with them, so I was a little confused about what she said. What do you all think?


I think ordinarily your breeder might know more about the adult weight of her particular lines-- more so than the vet might. I'm not sure about the teeth thing, though.


----------



## BentleyzMom

Bentley weighs about 8.2 pounds. He has put on weight since we adopted him, which is good because he was definetly underfed. He used to think he has to eat all the time, but now he knows he gets fed twice a day. I don't think there is anything wrong with his weight and as someone already said, just because he is "bigger" does not mean he is not a true maltese. If he weighed 5 pounds he would be very sick!


----------



## sadiesmom

My girls is 10 pounds!! She has gained weight lately and on here trying to get new ideas on dog food, she isn't overweight for her size..yet..but I do wish she was thinner.


----------



## almitra

Pepper turned 2 last week and she weighs 4.8 lbs. Squeegee turned 1 yesterday and he weighs in at 5.3 lbs. Perfect!


----------



## JacksMom

Just weighed Jack this past weekend. He's now 16 lbs. Not fat in the least but lean and strong. Some have told me he must be mixed with something but he looks, in every other way, to be full maltese. Just a big one. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMaltese

Wow! Where do you get such big Maltese?


----------



## LuluLolly

Lulu is 3 yrs old and weighs 4 lb. 8z. Lollypop will be 2 yrs. old in April and weighs 4 lb. 0 oz. Willow was 1 yr. old in Nov. and weighs 5 lb. 2 oz.


----------



## girlygirls

Skittle is 5 months tomorrow and she weighed 3.8 at her last vet visit. She was 2.8 when I got her at 13 weeks. So she's gained a pound. Breeder expects her to be around 6-7


----------



## JacksMom

MissMaltese said:


> Wow! Where do you get such big Maltese?


We got Jack from a breeder in Geauga County, OH. Saw his parents. Dad's weight 4lbs and mom was around 8. Not sure why Jack's so big.


----------



## JacksMom

Here's a couple pics of him when we first got him.
He's about 8 weeks here...


















about 12 weeks, after his first grooming.


----------



## suzimalteselover

JacksMom: Jack is a cutie pie! :wub: Love the photo of him outdoors! :heart:


----------



## MissMaltese

Jack is a cutie. That's for sure. I definitely wouldn't mind a bigger malt, it seems like the normal sized ones are the ones most of the inane rules of dog ownership are made for.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

MissMaltese said:


> Jack is a cutie. That's for sure. I definitely wouldn't mind a bigger malt, it seems like the normal sized ones are the ones most of the inane rules of dog ownership are made for.


I don't get this statement, can you explain? 

Which inane rules of dog ownership?


----------



## JacksMom

Oops, sorry the pics are so big. I looked for an edit button but I didn't see one.


----------



## MissMaltese

I've had larger dogs that can honestly eat anything under the sun without batting an eyelash. All American Types that just needed their annual shots, a nail trim, and we're done. You do have be so much more careful about feeding.


----------



## Cosy

MissMaltese said:


> Jack is a cutie. That's for sure. I definitely wouldn't mind a bigger malt, it seems like the normal sized ones are the ones most of the inane rules of dog ownership are made for.


I didn't know there were inane rules for any dog at all. Can you please clarify?


----------



## MissMaltese

Just an example from today. Tink attempting to jump on and off the couch. If she was 10 pounds heavier with the bone to match, I wouldn't have batted an eye. Instead, I'm diving after my dog because I'm afraid she'll break a bone. Sometimes I feel it's irresponsible to dogs to create a breed so entirely dependent on humans, even if they are a joy.


----------



## Cosy

Since the maltese was "created" hundreds of years ago to be a lap dog, I don't think it a great idea to change the breed to something else. Humans have a choice what type of dog they want in their lives, so I am fairly certain most of us wouldn't trade the responsibility for the joy and beauty of a maltese as it stands. Bigger isn't necessarily better in this case.


----------



## MissMaltese

That's just the thing. Although they are bred as lapdogs, Tink loves to Do things. She loves running, jumping, and roughhousing. It breaks my heart that I have to hold my breath while she's having fun because she's so lightly boned.


----------



## Cosy

I'm sorry your baby is so light boned. Maltese aren't typically like that. I have a four pounder and she is wild and crazy at times but I don't worry that she will hurt herself. I've taught her not to jump up on furniture or off. It's really up to the owner to teach each dog what they can or cannot do. Even the big boned doggies.


----------



## MaryH

I've never had a fear that any of my dogs would break bones jumping from high places onto hard floors. I do have a fear that they might hurt their perfectly good knees, though. For the same reason I don't jump from my bed or sofa or any other furniture in my house.


----------



## tiger lilly

Lilly is 3.3kgs which is equivalent to 7.2 lbs. She'll be 2 years old in two months.


----------



## Orla

Milo seems to be finally done growing.

He is 6lbs, 9 inches tall and 10 inches long.

He had been 5.5lbs for a long long time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

The last time we went to the Vet the end of February, Rocky was 5 lbs.3 oz. I would love him to gain some weight, but he's not a big eater so I'm resigning myself to the fact he will always be a bit boney. I can feel his spine so easily. He is 18 months old soon.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Sasha weighs 6lbs 6oz and she turns 12 in July


----------



## MalshiChase

Chase is 10.6lbs.


----------



## almitra

Squeegee is 5.3 lbs! :thumbsup:


----------



## LizziesMom

Lizzie weighs 5.3 lbs.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy

Miss ZoeGirl weighs 3.4 lbs and she turned 7 yrs old in December. She is just a tad overweight (getting that middle aged spread


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Sasha Weighs 6.5 lbs
Lola Pink Weighs 4.2 Lbs


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Mommy, at 3.4 lbs and I'm over weight? Or maybe I am 3.4lbs over weight? It's so hard to keep that girlish figure!



ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> Miss ZoeGirl weighs 3.4 lbs and she turned 7 yrs old in December. She is just a tad overweight (getting that middle aged spread


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Just came from the vet (nothing serious, just bordatella shot for doggie daycare). Pearl weighed in at a whopping 8 lbs. I will always remember how emaciated she was when we rescued her just 3 months ago.

Vet says she looks perfect - keep her doing whatever she's doing and eating Wellness (and her own poop.:yucky::yucky::yucky

She does get a lot of exercise; we walk miles a few times a week and she is fine with it all. (When I'm bike riding, she is in the bike basket so that doesn't really count).


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Hi! Welcome to SM...I love the pic of her with that sun visor on...too cute!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Thanks, Dianne! It's really a NY Yankees ballcap but if it goes on the "correct" way it falls into her eyes. (Hey, good way to block tear stains?:aktion033


----------



## educ8m

At seven months old Gracie is 3.5 pounds.


----------



## muchan

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> Miss ZoeGirl weighs 3.4 lbs and she turned 7 yrs old in December. She is just a tad overweight (getting that middle aged spread



3.4 lbs = 1.5 kg? and its overweight? omo! let me know if I calculated it wrongly xD

Autumn is about 2kg or 4.4 lbs now in 2 years old (used to be 3.9 lbs but I 'made' her gain a lil bit of weight) while Jasmine is about 7.2 lbs? and she's turning 6 soon. 

There's something that I don't understand here.. what is the standard weight for a maltese? In my country around 3 lbs is consider 'small' while the local breed maltese is about 6 to 9 lbs?


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

muchan said:


> 3.4 lbs = 1.5 kg? and its overweight? omo! let me know if I calculated it wrongly xD
> 
> Autumn is about 2kg or 4.4 lbs now in 2 years old (used to be 3.9 lbs but I 'made' her gain a lil bit of weight) while Jasmine is about 7.2 lbs? and she's turning 6 soon.
> 
> There's something that I don't understand here.. what is the standard weight for a maltese? In my country around 3 lbs is consider 'small' while the local breed maltese is about 6 to 9 lbs?


I'd like to know this answer as well. Pearl's 8 lbs. as I mentioned below and is in great shape, according to the vet. But, reading here it would seem she's exceedingly larger than most. She was 6 lbs. when we rescued her and completely emaciated (as in every vertebrae was visible).


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky is 5.3 lbs and doesn't look emaciated but I can feel his vertebrae too. The Vet says he is fine. I'm TRYING to fatten him up..he likes to eat but he is picky and only wants what I am eating. I have to put some chicken in with his food so he eats, but sometimes he picks out the chicken and only eats some of his food.


----------



## muchan

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I'd like to know this answer as well. Pearl's 8 lbs. as I mentioned below and is in great shape, according to the vet. But, reading here it would seem she's exceedingly larger than most. She was 6 lbs. when we rescued her and completely emaciated (as in every vertebrae was visible).


I know right... So when someone posted saying their baby consider 'over weight' while I thought its a normal weight I got a 0.o plus in my country people r now 'trying' to sell their malt pups with mark 'taiwainese lineage - puppy will not weight more than 2 kg as both parents weight around that" 

I do admit some puppies who was imported from Taiwan tend to be 'smaller' in size compare to our local breed maltese and this is one of the way for the show breeder to bring in some nice malt into this country for show and to improve the quality of the breed. But I do realize that many people are now advertising their pup as "Taiwan Lineage" and a breeder from whom I rescued my Jasmine, used to sell her maltese as MINI MALTESE with price higher than others while the pup is actually NOT MINI.

Sorry if I'm Off-topic xD but I just want to learn more about this breed and all the while I thought all maltese from any country will have the same standard weight but it seems like I'm wrong lol


----------



## Winkster

My Little guy is 4.6lbs at 2 years and 9 months


----------



## RaeRae

Mochi weighs 7.2 lbs. A bit out of the AKC standard but whatever, I love him anyways. :]


----------



## Shayna's Fluff

My future fluff is only 1 pound right now!!!! When she's full grown, she is most likely to be 5 lbs.


----------



## wkomorow

Lucky is 2 years old and is 6 pounds.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Zoe is 1 & 1/2 years old and weighs 4.8 lbs.


----------



## pippersmom

Pipper is 10 pounds at 9 months old. I'm actually glad he's on the bigger side because then I don't have to worry so much when my young granddaughters are over. When I first got him he weighed 2.8 pounds and I was so worried about the granddaughters accidently stepping on him.


----------



## Kaiser

Casey is currently 4.2 lbs at 22 weeks old. She's estimated to be between 5-6 lbs fully grown. While, Casper is 9.2 lbs at 4 years old. And I know they're not a Maltese but they're still my dogs so...:wub: Kaiser (Siberian Husky) is 67.5 lbs at 2 years old while Sheena (Golden Retriever) is 57.8 lbs at 5 years old.


----------



## Wifi

Our vet originally estimated Wifi would mature around 5 or 6 pounds, but at his visit last week (5 months, 2 weeks) he was 6 pounds already! He was a little runty until last month, still only weighing in at 3.2 pounds, and then suddenly, he gained several inches and pounds and grew into his big ears finally.


----------



## babycake7

My Bella is 5 and a half months and about 4lbs.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Laurel is 2 1/2 and weighs 6 pounds, Violet is 2 1/2 and weighs 9 pounds and Hardy (who was a runt and worried me to death) is a whopping 10 pounds 4 oz. And the vet said he could go as high as 11 pounds and still be fine for his bone structure and height.


----------



## The A Team

My goodness, this is an old thread! 

Without weighing my kids at the moment....I think i can safely say:

Archie is 10 lbs

Abbey is 7 lbs

Ava is 3 1/2...or a bit above....

Tinker is 5 lbs

Mona Lisa (almost 8 months old) is 2.8 lbs

Moma Mia is 5 lbs at 2 years old.

OMG, no more dogs for me!!! I must be crazy!!


----------



## pippersmom

Well apparently Pipper is still growing. I thought maybe he was done since he's 9 months old but I guess not. 3 weeks ago when he got his Revolution treatment he weighed 10.2 pounds and I just weighed him this morning and he now weighs 11 pounds!!!:shocked:


----------



## jedoublefy

Our JJ is nearly 5 months old and about 4.6 lbs :3


----------



## veronicadis

Max is 6 lbs.


----------



## Orchid

My Daisy turns a year old tomorrow and weighed in at 3 1/2 last week at the vet. I still don't know when maltese quit growing.


----------



## BrittanyMarie

*How to estimate how much my dog will weigh full grown?*

Hi Guys, My name is Brittany & I got a Maltese for the first time a month ago. His name is Laker and he is precious! He is 16 weeks old now and weighs 1 pound 7 ounces. I was told by my breeder that his mother weighed 3 pounds and his father barely weighed two. He eats really well and is very healthy. Any estimates on how big he will be full grown if he is barely 1.5 pounds at 4 months? Thanks alot guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orchid

My Daisy is a year old, weighs 3 1/2 lbs and she was 2.1 lb. at 14 weeks when I got her. So I'd think your pup might be around 3 pounds fully grown. I'm still not sure when they stop growing!


----------



## Katkoota

BrittanyMarie said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Brittany & I got a Maltese for the first time a month ago. His name is Laker and he is precious! He is 16 weeks old now and weighs 1 pound 7 ounces. I was told by my breeder that his mother weighed 3 pounds and his father barely weighed two. He eats really well and is very healthy. Any estimates on how big he will be full grown if he is barely 1.5 pounds at 4 months? Thanks alot guys!:thumbsup:


Hi Brittany, I copied your post to its own thread in the Introduction Section to increase the chance of people seeing your question. You got some responses to what you are wondering  Welcome to SM. You sure found a good website to learn about everything Maltese. Here is the link to your thread with the responses: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-...te-how-much-my-dog-will-weigh-full-grown.html


----------



## cynthia's

Lacey weighs 3.5 # and looks just right at that. I try to keep her at or under 4# as she also had knee surgery 10 weeks ago and is doing wonderful!!


----------



## Bernie

Bernie, at year and half, weighs in at 11.7 lbs. He was up to 12,5 at one point and just cut back by himself. Very active.

We wonder how much of sticklers the airline folks are. We were given to understand that dogs traveling in the cabin need to be at or below 10 lbs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MaryH said:


> I've never had a fear that any of my dogs would break bones jumping from high places onto hard floors. I do have a fear that they might hurt their perfectly good knees, though. For the same reason I don't jump from my bed or sofa or any other furniture in my house.


Well, Tom Cruise jumps on and off the sofa! :HistericalSmiley:

Snowball weighs six pounds. He is six years old and maintains his weight so well.


----------



## French Maiden

my mum's 11 year old maltese weighs 11lb. I dog sat her for a week while my mum and step-dad went on holidays. 

My 12 week husky cross weighs 19.8lb. 
Poor kristy (malt) was annoyed the whole week by someone younger, but bigger than her. 

She spent the week snuggled up on my bed being pampered like the little princess she is, because it's the only place Freya couldnt jump up onto lol.


----------



## yukki

Yukki weighs 10 pounds and Genki weighs 11. They are full blooded Maltese and are litter mates. I have NEVER had trouble with their weight at all.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

Isabella was 15 weeks yesterday and weighed 1.35 kg. That's just shy of 3 lbs. She has gained 0.05 kg since November 27. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Zoe weighs 5 lbs. and is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Fluffdoll

Kelly weighs 4 lbs and my Toy Poodle Dolce weighs 6 lbs  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HalosMommy

Halo is 13lbs and bigger than both of his parents. His sister is owned by my friend and she is 4lbs. When I got him neutered at 7 months he was almost 3lbs...he shot up after. He got taller. His vet said he would be at least 10lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

Isabella is 3 lbs at 16 weeks. The chart I'm using says she will be around 5 lbs. So I am hoping she will be around 6 to 6.5 full grown. Her parents are both under 5 lbs.


----------



## nwyant1946

Mia is right at 5 1/2 pounds.


----------



## DeniseA.

Benni is 7 months and 5.5 lbs


----------



## Lily12

Lily is 6 lbs and a year old (or she will be tomorrow! :w00t


----------



## babycake7

Bella will be a year old on January 9. She is 4 3/4 lbs now for the past few months.


----------



## Max&Roxy

Max will be 7 months old on January 11....and a few days ago he weighed in a 3 pds 3 oz. Not sure how much more he will grow?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

They do have growth spurts from 7 month on. So it's hard to say for sure what he will be full grown. My Zoe was 3.8 lbs. at 8 and 9 months old and now at 2 years is 5 lbs.


----------



## Max&Roxy

your zoe is so beautiful! Ya he could end up having some more growth spurts. It wont matter much to me.....love him to pieces.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Max is adorable...they have a way of taking hold of your heart. Hugs to you and sweet Max!! : )


----------



## jane and addison

Tinkerbelle is about 3 in a few months. The shelter had her age wrong. She was 5.1 pounds in February 2011 and is now about 8.8 pounds. Because she had hip surgery the vet wants us to keep her under 9 pounds. Very hard since she loves to eat. She is getting 1/8 cup three times a day and try to limit treats.


----------



## Max&Roxy

Thanks Zoes Mom! Yes, these little white babies are so loving and fun. Very special little breed for sure!


----------



## Nycsparkle

My monte is 8 and a half lbs


----------



## sherry

I had two maltese in the past. both from puppy mills. They ended up weighing 14 lbs. I loved them both very much! I bought my new boy Riley from a reputable breeder who says he'll be 7 lbs. full grown. He is 4.6 now at 16 weeks.


----------



## Belle-K

Belle is 7months old and 6.6lbs


----------



## Furbabies mom

Dewey is 8 1/2 months and weighs 5 pounds 10 oz.


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Yogi Is all most 11 months old-and comes in at-all most seven pounds. His Mom Was 5lbs and Daddy was 8 lbs.*
*I Just love him So*-Nickee in Pa.*

*Yogi said-Speaking of weight-Lets Eat***


----------



## pippersmom

sherry said:


> I had two maltese in the past. both from puppy mills. They ended up weighing 14 lbs. I loved them both very much! I bought my new boy Riley from a reputable breeder who says he'll be 7 lbs. full grown. He is 4.6 now at 16 weeks.


Pipper weighed 4.2 pounds at 16 weeks and he now weighs 12 pounds at a year and a half. He came from a BYB.


----------



## Fluffdoll

Dolce is 5 years old and weighs 6 lbs, and Kelly is a year old and weighs 4 lbs (has weighed that since she was 10 months old). Is it normal that she didn't put on any weight since then? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

Izzy is 7 months and weighs around 8lbs. She was 7.4 when we got her on Jan 1st, abut she has gained a little since.


----------



## nwyant1946

*Mia is between 5 and 6 pounds...but the way she's eating that could change in the future...LOL:chili:*


----------



## [email protected]

Well just got mine weighed and Daisy 5 months is 5.6lbs and bella at 4 months is 4.9lbs so pretty big for puppies!


----------



## samantha45

Holly is 7 pds
Henry is 8 pds 
they will both be 1 in march


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy

Leila is 4.8lb 
Wilber is 4.2lb
Both are months old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

Isabella is just over 5 months and weighs 4.4 lbs.


----------



## foxeysquirrel

Kassi is 3.7 at 4 years old.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese

My Dexter is only 1.12 and will be 4 months on Nov. 12th I'm told he is going to be a little guy, he's healthy and very smart  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124

Cici is a year and a half and weighs 8lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SookiesMom

Sookie is about 6 pounds now.


----------



## mdbflorida

Boo is little over 10 months old and has been maintaining 8 lbs now for about 2 months now.


----------



## elly

Mercedes is 6.5 and 4 years old. Whitney is 3.9 and will be 2 on Nov 15.


----------



## sherry

Riley is 1 year and 8.5 lbs. Sissy is 15 months and 5.5 lbs.


----------



## Fee

Boycie will be 5 months in 2 days and he weighs 5lbs.


----------



## Artbythecreek

Corrina is 22 weeks and just shy of four pounds.


----------



## Cassievt

Cassie is 14 months old and weighs 5.5 lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katmarshmodel

Archer is 11 weeks and weighs about 1 lb and some change. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChanelTheMaltese

Chanel "Cece" is about 1.7pounds and is almost 9 weeks


----------



## Bindi'sMom

Bindi weighs around 5 lbs. I had another Maltese that use to weigh around 10 lbs.


----------



## Missyboo

Fonzi, is 9.5 lbs at 11 1/2 months.


----------



## Rin

LaCie is 7lbs and both the ver and mommy and daddy are thrilled. She was such a pill to get her to ear at first. But we survived!


----------



## SookiesMom

Sookie is about 7 pounts now


----------



## kd1212

Tyler was just weighed at the doctor today: 7.04


----------



## doggyluver5

Majic is almost 7 yo and weighs just under 7 lbs. He usually weighs less but I have been home cooking for the fluffs and he absolutely pigs out. It used to be that I couldn't get him to eat now he barks at me to "hurry up with the chow, mom"! It took so long to get him to eat that I hate to cut it down. Annie is 2 1/2 yo and I had a hard time to get her to eat too, she used to eat only every 2nd or 3rd meal I fed her and now licks the bowl clean at all her meals. Last weigh in a couple of months ago was about 3.6 lbs. She may weigh an ounce or two more by now. She used to be stuck at 3.3 lbs.


----------



## Fluffdoll

Kelly is 2 years old and weighs 5 lbs. while Kimmy is 11 months old and weighs 2.8 lbs... My Shih Tzu puppy Khloe is 5 months old and weighs 2.2 lbs.


----------



## Chardy

McC is 4 pounds

Bimmer is 3.10


----------



## Brick's Mom

Brick my rescue, who I'm beginning to suspect was a puppy mill pup, is huge for a Maltese, 13.5 -14 lbs. I did have his DNA tested and he is a Maltese, he's just a big and super sweet guy.


----------



## Fee

My boy is currently at 7lbs


----------



## Theo's Mom

Theo weighs about 12lbs.


----------



## lydiatug

Georgie is 5.2 lbs and sassy as ever!


----------



## Fee

It´s so funny for me to read the posts about pups not wanting to eat because my Boycie will eat anything, anytime!  It seems he can never get enough


----------



## lydiatug

Georgie didn't at first, until I gave her Stella & Chewy, now she's a chow hound! She hears the word hungry or breakfast/dinner and she goes nuts!!!


----------



## Fee

So cute, Boycie does the same when I say ´lunch´ or `chicken`


----------



## RE823

Bentley is 7.2 lbs and 2 years old...


----------



## Dembery

Tiggy Piper weighs around 3 kilo which is about 6 to 7lb.


----------



## Ann Mother

My Cody weighs 6.3 lbs he is 19 months old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212

Tyler is 7.11 pounds on a baby scale. He'll be 8 months next week. He's been around this weight for the last couple of months!


----------



## Daphne'sMom

Daphne is 10 lbs at 13 years and Phoebe is 3.4 lbs at 7 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ElfCouture

*Ivy*

Ivy (who is now 1.5 years old) weighs between 3.75 and 4 lbs.


----------



## mdbflorida

Boo is between 8- and 8.5 and the vet said he was perfect for his proportion


----------



## mdbflorida

kd1212 said:


> Tyler is 7.11 pounds on a baby scale. He'll be 8 months next week. He's been around this weight for the last couple of months!


Kim that was how Boo was until he was 12 months old and then boom a growth spurt LOL


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh my, I probably responded to this thread when Zooey was lighter. She is now 8.3 lbs. and overweight. She should be 7 at the most. She has a chunky build, so she still looks pretty small, but now that she's healed from surgery, I need to exercise her more.


----------



## maltese#1fan

Bella is usually around 10lbs but gained some weight being so inactive from her surgery. Jasmine is 4lbs. But don't let her size fool you. She's the boss of Bella.


----------



## nwyant1946

*Mia is 9 1/2 pounds. The vet says she's fine...so I guess its okay...when I got her she was 6 pounds and he said she felt underweight. You could feel her ribs and I just felt she was to skinny....now she is filled out and she looks good.*


----------



## Cassie Pri

My little girl, 3 yrs old weighs 10 lbs and the vet put her on a diet.
Said she was 2 lbs overweight.
One of his vet techs is a "certified personal dog fitness trainer" and
gave Chloe a thorough evaluation and stated a 2 lb wt loss was much needed.


----------



## GnarleyMarley

We just took Sophie to the vet a 1.5 weeks ago and she weighed in at 1.2 lbs at 10 weeks, her parents were right @ 5lbs a piece, we r hoping she stays small, we r hoping no larger than about 7-8 but 5 would b better


----------



## miemie

miemie is 4 months old, now weighs 5 pounds. I got him when he was 3 months and he weighed 5.7 pounds.

My friend got his brother "whisky", a lot smaller. Once we got a play date for them. miemie snatched most of the food. I now understand why he is such a big boy!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ojuice

Princess Chichai is a little over 4 months and is 3.7lbs


----------



## lols82

Sammy went for his yearly check up at the start of this month and has put on 2kg in the past year - although the vet said that he isn't overweight but has really just filled out, he's a little sturdy thing, so he's averaging out around 11lb now - my little chubber.


----------

